# buczek enterprises



## david

did a search found nothing,anyone familiar with this outfit.good or bad

thanks


----------



## GTX63

Seems that they are a sub/sub/regional with pricing to reflect. Do a search here, there should be several threads.


----------



## Coos-NH

Did some snow removals for them in 2012. They had a propensity for bid rigging and threatening to charge you if you didn't complete the bid for their -40% adjustment. Needless to say we agreed to disagree. Last I knew they were only pushing Altisource work. We did get paid though. Payment can run 30 - 60. Their general pricing is not great, but being rural we got trip charges in addition and only did stuff if we had other work in the area.


----------



## Bmac05

David,

Check your PM

Thanks


----------



## allure9121

I worked for them years ago they are terrible stay far away
they will be great the first 2 pay periods then they look to screw you


----------



## NYSPPC

Yeah I had them try to sign us up. They said they are out of Buffalo NY. Sent me a vendor packet with a price sheet. Same ole low pricing. And a 60 day wait on pay out. We told the recruiter sorry we are not comfortable being owed what could amount to 20k in 2 months. She came back with make a proposal to us for payment options. We said every 2 weeks. SILENCE!! IMHO just another order mill.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

*buczek*

dont believe one thing they say ,theirs payment system is down and been down since mid oct they are currently almost three months behind in there payments i wonder if their inhouse staff is getting paid or just thier conteractors getting screwed over ,they pay but in dribs and drabs


----------



## JDRM

I have heard many bad stories about them and payments. Stay away! Goggle is your friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## PropPresPro

JDRM said:


> . . .Goggle is your friend! :thumbsup:


 
AGREED!



















(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Ohnojim

*You can not operate even as a one man show at their prices.*

If I recall correctly they were offer $40 for a winterization. That's about my cost doing one myself.


----------



## Payup

They owe me ten thousand im finished with the bull talking with attorney today.


----------



## Coos-NH

Yet companies on Linkedin are rushing to them like lemmings:


http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Bucz...099353a4a40&trk=groups_items_see_more-0-b-ttl


----------



## Zuse

Coos-NH said:


> Yet companies on Linkedin are rushing to them like lemmings:
> 
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Bucz...099353a4a40&trk=groups_items_see_more-0-b-ttl



I saw their post looking for help too, someone should put up a link to these to threads about non payment issues, boy that would bust their bubble right quick like.


----------



## upmspecialistsllc

I have worked for them for 3 years. I use to receive payment like clock work. For the past 6 months it has become terrible. My total owed ballooned to $30K, and I am paid up to mid November at this time. I received several small checks the one substantial one, so pay is dribbling out. Am not accepting any more orders. I am very concerned with talks of bankruptcy. Does anyone have any new info?


----------



## Payup

*Buczek*

Yes its getting ugly talked with Lindsey there Friday on the phone gave me the speal said she had sent my email to upper management and they are not responding to me .I am going to try to get ahold of Caleb or Adam today to see if they can respond. Lawyer told me I should work on leaning properties .


----------



## GTX63

There is normally a deadline for filing liens after the completion of work, so if they keep putting you off, there may be a good reason on their end for doing it.


----------



## matt

I used to work with this company and all that you are saying is true. Here is Caleb's cell number, have fun. 716-870-0454. He gave it to me years ago.


----------



## allure9121

look on linkedin and people are flocking to his add they will learn the hard way


----------



## Molly77

Ugh...guess we will cross them off the list.😤 was in the process of taking over some jobs for a friend.


----------



## GTX63

lol, some friend.


----------



## Payup

*Buczek*

 Said they were going to pay something this week said don't know when and wont tell how much. Another stall tactic. I see they are trying to recruit more in my area on craigslist. I feel we should also post on Craigslist to warn people:thumbsup:


----------



## IC08

What state are you doing work in. I work in the NJ for them.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

hey ,what counties do you cover for buczek,
i keep getting the run around too , same lousy excuse computer system down and there doing their best ,they are stalling about something .i asked if they were getting paid she said yes and its a different system ,i have offered to forward to them the outstanding invoices to make their life easier,waiting for reply to that one ,owed about 10k got 15.00 today 
ive also contacted an attorney


----------



## scroogemcbucks

whats your area


----------



## GTX63

How did everyone manage to pay their bills before Quickbooks?
How would a collection agency handle them? Do you think if they promised to "send something" but couldn't say how much, that would be satisfactory?
If they are receiving their payments and they can't account for what money goes where, then they are in a fubar state and you'll need stop waiting for your screwing any longer.


----------



## adorler

They Tried recruiting me, I was almost about to do it but I could not get past the 45 day pay wait. Glad now that my gut told me to say no. The prices also sucked but they asked me to counter offer the prices, I did and that never came to reality.


----------



## IC08

scroogemcbucks said:


> hey ,what counties do you cover for buczek,
> i keep getting the run around too , same lousy excuse computer system down and there doing their best ,they are stalling about something .i asked if they were getting paid she said yes and its a different system ,i have offered to forward to them the outstanding invoices to make their life easier,waiting for reply to that one ,owed about 10k got 15.00 today
> ive also contacted an attorney



I cover South NJ.


----------



## podprint

Hi Guys,

I cover NE PA. These guys ow me $4K and I cant get anyone to give me any answers. Computer Glitch BLAH BLAH BLAH. They are 10 weeks late with payments.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

im monmouth middlesex,mercer ocean


----------



## scroogemcbucks

i hear you loud in clear ,same thing over and over again


----------



## Payup

*Buczek*

 They never sent anything im in California now I will start posting on Craigslist as well as linkedin and anywhere else I can find them recruiting to burn people im not a papermill just a hardworking family man this burns me up.


----------



## Coos-NH

Payup said:


> They never sent anything im in California now I will start posting on Craigslist as well as linkedin and anywhere else I can find them recruiting to burn people im not a papermill just a hardworking family man this burns me up.



http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Hell...69f879c9d9f&trk=groups_items_see_more-0-b-ttl


----------



## Payup

*Buczek*

 Now they are denying access to completed jobs they are a sinister bunch


----------



## GTX63

The more a company's name is mentioned in threads like these, the higher it jumps on a google search.


----------



## preservationpit

Payup said:


> Now they are denying access to completed jobs they are a sinister bunch


Don't you keep records or do you just work off their system? If they locked you out you should be able to pull your records so I would't worry about them locking you out


----------



## Rick

They Did the EXACT same thing to me! I am not in the P&P I am an environmental contractor I wrote mold reports I covered 1/2 of PA. From Philadelphia to the NE. 

I know now, it is like they say Hind sight is 20/20 but I too kept track of my receivables on their web page too. I run an environmental remediation company Buczek was not my main priority, I handled all the work orders my self it was just easier to keep those books separate, I ended opening a 2nd company just for their work. 

They locked me out of their system in Aug. The guys in Texas said said I was no longer considered an IC but was now 3rd Party. Ok, whatever. Then they transferred me back to the idiots in Derby NY. I requested a temp password from Joe M. & Tami Quadrone in several emails. explaining that all my accounting was kept there. How naïve was I ?!? Needless to say no password was ever given. All the while continuing to give me work through Q4. Billing started getting real bad around October, when I started pressing the invoices that were 90+ work completely dried up. I was accidently copied on an email, that was not meant for me to see. they were working w/ other "mold" companies. (that is a entirely different story)

The only thing that saved my bacon was that the Lab I use logs in each and every sample I send to them. There is a Chain of Custody. A legal time stamped document. I was able to reconcile my books by taking the Labs spread sheet and comparing it against all my remittances.

I have hired an attorney to handle the debt collection portion. I am not through. This 19k is not a nail in my coffin but it does really hurt my cash flow, the ability to fund other work. 

I think that criminal acts were perpetrated by Buczek when they locked us out of their web page was premeditated. I was done to muddy up the preverbal billing waters and make collection difficult. Is this not the very definition of "theft of services" and fraud" Buczek knew what they were doing when they did it!! I have emails to prove exactly what I am saying, not to mention it is in the 2nd letter my attorney sent them with an itemized list of all the properties they owe me for. 

I intend to lodge a complaint with the Attorney General of PA. It sounds like I am not the only this has been done to. what are you all going to do?
Rick


----------



## GTX63

It really isn't like they sit around a table with the accountant's trying to figure out where all that extra money came from. Your 19k and everyone else who has open invoices, it in their pockets. They know who put it there. They may call it profit, others would probably call it theft.


----------



## preservationpit

Other than speculation does anyone have any information on what is actually going on? Or has anyone made any actions against them for not paying and if so what is the response. Someone had said they sent a demand letter did you get anywhere with that? I curious if anyone has received something other than computer error because it seems this happened suddenly and noone is getting any legit answers to it and noone in accounting can answer


----------



## Rick

My attorney has sent sent 2 demand letters they have 30 days to respond the 1st was dated 24-Jan-2014 and a second when I was able to reconcile dated 7-feb-2014. no response to date.
Rick


----------



## Payup

*Buczek aca asset management*

Yes hindsight is 20/20 I have pics and emails to back up.I am currently calling every day hopefully with there telephone lines jammed up they might do something. I am also starting to mention to the office personel what is happening . I feel the people working there if knowing about what is happening should be concerned if they care about having there names involved in all of this. They must pay the people in Texas and New York otherwise they would have a mob outside theyre building:furious::2guns:


----------



## allure9121

Why don't you post on Linkedin where adam is always looking for new contractors and advise everyone he is SCUM He burnt me about 5 years ago id imagine it is too late to pursue my 10k. 
Maybe we can start a lawsuit together.


----------



## Zuse

allure9121 said:


> Why don't you post on Linkedin where adam is always looking for new contractors and advise everyone he is SCUM He burnt me about 5 years ago id imagine it is too late to pursue my 10k.
> Maybe we can start a lawsuit together.


This the best course of action is to all those that have been screwed by them is to post on their adds on linkedin. Getting the word out publicly always has ramification, plus perusing legal action of course.

If all those that posted here went over to linkedin and posted their also, im sure word would get out.

Looking out for your fellow contractor is a noble effort even if their dumb as a bag of rocks. Those boards should be filled up with complaints. 

Just my option.


----------



## Rick

The only thing that makes me hesitant to do that is they hide behind a Chinese wall of attorneys and then you find your self in a counter suite. look at the case HURST V BUCZEK They (Buczek) countersued the guy for 250K. I believe that they would rather pay the attorneys to muddy that waters, have them make claims that we impeaded their business, the same thing all attorneys say. Any method they could use to drag things out! My vote for those of us that were locked out of the web page is to file a complaint with their states Attorney General. At a minimum hire an attorney to send out a demand letter and drag they ass to court. Like I said before I am no attorney. 
Rick


----------



## allure9121

He cant sue 50 contractors


----------



## Racerx

allure9121 said:


> Why don't you post on Linkedin where adam is always looking for new contractors and advise everyone he is SCUM He burnt me about 5 years ago id imagine it is too late to pursue my 10k.
> Maybe we can start a lawsuit together.


:whistling2::whistling2: I'd like to think I have something to do with the influx of new posters....


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

*Buczek Enterprises - avenue for assistance*

Hello to all on this thread. My name is Brian Drain and I'm the Chief Information Officer for Buczek Enterprises. It is my intention to address and resolve any issues that anyone is having and provide an additional method to contact us in case there are issues.

First and foremost to address the general concern, there are some situations in our vendor network where there is a lag in remitting payment. It is not the entire network and is primarily due to a computer issue that we resolved but that cascaded in to a series of events that we are still catching up on. We have multiple dedicated team members that are working on the issue each day and I can assure you that nothing was lost and all payments will be paid as invoiced. We are also able to escalate some situations and work with you on a case-by-case basis so please reach out to me via PM (I am also reaching out) so that we can discuss and resolve.

I also want to extend my apologies for anyone that has said that they have tried to reach us and were unable to. We have a dedicated vendor team that responds to email and phone inquiries all day long and in to the evening so I will look into any instances where we did not respond will absolutely address it.

I'll use as much multi-quote as possible so I don't generate a ton of posts, but I do want to make sure I address all situations.



david said:


> did a search found nothing,anyone familiar with this outfit.good or bad thanks


PM sent.



Coos-NH said:


> Did some snow removals for them in 2012. They had a propensity for bid rigging and threatening to charge you if you didn't complete the bid for their -40% adjustment. Needless to say we agreed to disagree. Last I knew they were only pushing Altisource work. We did get paid though. Payment can run 30 - 60. Their general pricing is not great, but being rural we got trip charges in addition and only did stuff if we had other work in the area.


Thank you for working with us in 2012. Bid rigging is certainly not something we engage in. Towards the end of 2012, an entirely new management team came on board and 2013 was a much different year. A lot of changes made. PM sent.



allure9121 said:


> I worked for them years ago they are terrible stay far away they will be great the first 2 pay periods then they look to screw you


I'm really sorry to hear this. Years ago we were a much different company. I hope these issues did not occur as you mention, but this is certainly not the case now. PM sent.



NYSPPC said:


> Yeah I had them try to sign us up. They said they are out of Buffalo NY. Sent me a vendor packet with a price sheet. Same ole low pricing. And a 60 day wait on pay out. We told the recruiter sorry we are not comfortable being owed what could amount to 20k in 2 months. She came back with make a proposal to us for payment options. We said every 2 weeks. SILENCE!! IMHO just another order mill.


We are always looking for ways to improve our pricing (instead of the other way around) because fair pricing is the only way to keep and grow relationships in this business. PM sent.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Payup said:


> They owe me ten thousand im finished with the bull talking with attorney today.


Sent you a PM so we can discuss.



Zuse said:


> I saw their post looking for help too, someone should put up a link to these to threads about non payment issues, boy that would bust their bubble right quick like.


It's certainly already been done however all it does is discourage someone from seeking an additional source of revenue for their company. As a matter of course for any business though, doing due diligence is key and we don't hide behind anything and have been around for many years, a fact that would be discovered through the course of performing due diligence. PM sent.



upmspecialistsllc said:


> I have worked for them for 3 years. I use to receive payment like clock work. For the past 6 months it has become terrible. My total owed ballooned to $30K, and I am paid up to mid November at this time. I received several small checks the one substantial one, so pay is dribbling out. Am not accepting any more orders. I am very concerned with talks of bankruptcy. Does anyone have any new info?


I am really sorry to hear this and can assure you that we have not, nor have we discussed filing bankruptcy. Since that is public record, it can be verified. I've sent you a PM with my contact information so I can look in to and address any issues you have.



Payup said:


> Yes its getting ugly talked with Lindsey there Friday on the phone gave me the speal said she had sent my email to upper management and they are not responding to me .I am going to try to get ahold of Caleb or Adam today to see if they can respond. Lawyer told me I should work on leaning properties .


Upper management is very aware of any situation regarding payment. I sent you a PM so that we can connect and work this out. I'll also get with Lindsey and figure out what's going on.



GTX63 said:


> There is normally a deadline for filing liens after the completion of work, so if they keep putting you off, there may be a good reason on their end for doing it.


For what it's worth I can assure you we are not strategically delaying anything for any potential lien protection.



matt said:


> I used to work with this company and all that you are saying is true. Here is Caleb's cell number, have fun. 716-870-0454. He gave it to me years ago.


I can confirm that is Caleb's old cell number but he hasn't had it for over a year so if you're going to call that number please be forewarned that it is not connected to Buczek Enterprises. PM sent.



allure9121 said:


> look on linkedin and people are flocking to his add they will learn the hard way


I promise you that "learn the hard way" would be an understatement. We know that issues such as these, however limited they are, are unacceptable and must be resolved. We have resolved the root cause of the issue that affects some in our network and we are committed to ensuring it doesn't happen again. We want more than anything to have a positive working relationship with the vendors that make it possible for us to be in business and provide employment for our valued team members who work for us day in and day out. This is all a big team effort and if everyone plays well, everyone wins. Just can't stress enough how much we're working to make that a reality each and every day.



Molly77 said:


> Ugh...guess we will cross them off the list.&#55357;&#56868; was in the process of taking over some jobs for a friend.


PM sent with my contact information in case you need anything.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

adorler said:


> They Tried recruiting me, I was almost about to do it but I could not get past the 45 day pay wait. Glad now that my gut told me to say no. The prices also sucked but they asked me to counter offer the prices, I did and that never came to reality.


You should always get a response from us, I apologize that did not occur in this case. PM sent with my contact information.



podprint said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I cover NE PA. These guys ow me $4K and I cant get anyone to give me any answers. Computer Glitch BLAH BLAH BLAH. They are 10 weeks late with payments.


I am sorry to hear this, I have sent you a PM with my contact information so I can look in to your situation and get it resolved.


----------



## Molly77

Since you are being so open......would you like to post a price sheet?


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Payup said:


> Now they are denying access to completed jobs they are a sinister bunch


This is absolutely not true. Contractors that we have an agreement with have access to the website unless you have requested to be inactivated. In which case, yes, your access to our system would be disabled but this does not occur out of the blue and we communicate and send US postal mail when this happens. It is always good practice to keep track of outstanding invoices and work that has been completed, outside of any companies' system so you have a record of it. That being said, none of our data was lost and if you have any issues, I've sent you a PM so we can connect and get it resolved.



Coos-NH said:


> http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Hell...69f879c9d9f&trk=groups_items_see_more-0-b-ttl


Recruiting is a normal part of this business and please note that the team member that posted this request for help is an extremely nice person so please if you need anything, utilize my contact information that I have sent you.



preservationpit said:


> Don't you keep records or do you just work off their system? If they locked you out you should be able to pull your records so I would't worry about them locking you out


We do not kick anyone out of our system unless they are inactivated, or they are classified as a third party. The thought in the thread is that we are doing this maliciously and this is not the case. A history of completed work is provided to our contractors as a courtesy. Third parties are expected to have their own system for keeping track of work that has been completed and billed. No company should be expected to be the system of record for another companies' accounts receivable account.



preservationpit said:


> Other than speculation does anyone have any information on what is actually going on? Or has anyone made any actions against them for not paying and if so what is the response. Someone had said they sent a demand letter did you get anywhere with that? I curious if anyone has received something other than computer error because it seems this happened suddenly and noone is getting any legit answers to it and noone in accounting can answer


I did my best to explain what was going on the thread but I've also sent you my contact information so that we can connect if you have anything specific that you need.



GTX63 said:


> It really isn't like they sit around a table with the accountant's trying to figure out where all that extra money came from. Your 19k and everyone else who has open invoices, it in their pockets. They know who put it there. They may call it profit, others would probably call it theft.


I can name companies in the industry that do this; we are not one of them and we work daily to avoid being anywhere near the thought of that. If we could wave a wand and solve this for the portion of the network that is experiencing this issue we would do so in a heartbeat.



Payup said:


> Yes hindsight is 20/20 I have pics and emails to back up.I am currently calling every day hopefully with there telephone lines jammed up they might do something. I am also starting to mention to the office personel what is happening . I feel the people working there if knowing about what is happening should be concerned if they care about having there names involved in all of this. They must pay the people in Texas and New York otherwise they would have a mob outside theyre building:furious::2guns:


We do our best to keep our team informed. If they indicate they do not know something, then they don't know. No one is lying to you and anyone that would lie and be discovered would face disciplinary actions as that is obviously unacceptable. If there is something the team cannot answer, you have my contact information. I would certainly like to connect and discuss.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Rick said:


> They Did the EXACT same thing to me! I am not in the P&P I am an environmental contractor I wrote mold reports I covered 1/2 of PA. From Philadelphia to the NE.
> 
> I know now, it is like they say Hind sight is 20/20 but I too kept track of my receivables on their web page too. I run an environmental remediation company Buczek was not my main priority, I handled all the work orders my self it was just easier to keep those books separate, I ended opening a 2nd company just for their work.
> 
> They locked me out of their system in Aug. The guys in Texas said said I was no longer considered an IC but was now 3rd Party. Ok, whatever. Then they transferred me back to the idiots in Derby NY. I requested a temp password from Joe M. & Tami Quadrone in several emails. explaining that all my accounting was kept there. How naïve was I ?!? Needless to say no password was ever given. All the while continuing to give me work through Q4. Billing started getting real bad around October, when I started pressing the invoices that were 90+ work completely dried up. I was accidently copied on an email, that was not meant for me to see. they were working w/ other "mold" companies. (that is a entirely different story)


Hello Rick. As you're aware, we are actively working with you on this and engaged with your attorney. No one is hiding and we are addressing your claims at face value and performing research on our end to resolve the situation.

I can verify that we did not lock you out of the system. It's true that you did change in the system from IC to 3rd party however that is always done at request, it's never just done without cause. Trying to make it sound like we locked you out of the system to prevent you from viewing completed work is just not true. The data is still there, if you needed a list of completed work orders that's not difficult for me to provide but I've never had a request to do that for you. If that request was made to our team and never acted upon, I apologize for that and I could have fixed that (and maybe still can however now I need to go through legal since counsel is involved).

I would certainly like to apologize for the email you received that contained internal communications; I was not happy to see that. The team members involved in were spoken to and we developed and held (and continue to hold) routine customer service and email etiquette training classes to further assist the staff in keeping their communications free of unnecessary emotion.



Rick said:


> I think that criminal acts were perpetrated by Buczek when they locked us out of their web page was premeditated. I was done to muddy up the preverbal billing waters and make collection difficult. Is this not the very definition of "theft of services" and fraud" Buczek knew what they were doing when they did it!! I have emails to prove exactly what I am saying, not to mention it is in the 2nd letter my attorney sent them with an itemized list of all the properties they owe me for.


This is not true at all. I am sorry you feel this way and can assure you that your specific situation is being looked at at the highest level.



Rick said:


> The only thing that makes me hesitant to do that is they hide behind a Chinese wall of attorneys and then you find your self in a counter suite. look at the case HURST V BUCZEK They (Buczek) countersued the guy for 250K. I believe that they would rather pay the attorneys to muddy that waters, have them make claims that we impeaded their business, the same thing all attorneys say. Any method they could use to drag things out! My vote for those of us that were locked out of the web page is to file a complaint with their states Attorney General. At a minimum hire an attorney to send out a demand letter and drag they ass to court. Like I said before I am no attorney.
> Rick


The website is provided as a courtesy. There is no expectation ever implied that we are going to house records for you. What do you do with companies that don't have a website for you to keep track of work? I don't understand how that would be our fault. We also do not "pay the attorneys to muddy [the] waters." If there is a claim made, we look in to it and act on it. If we get notice that there is pending litigation we work with our attorney's to figure out the best response like any other company would. We are not attorney's either so we're not going to respond to one without one.

The case you mentioned is public record and anyone can view it in it's entirety but I will say that we took the ruling in the case and made improvements and changes where necessary. While we don't agree with the final ruling, we respect it and made changes and improvements to our operations like any company would after going through something like that.

At the end of the day Rick, this will be resolved. I've sent you my contact information if you need it. If there is anything that I can do or confirm or answer, etc., please let me know.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

allure9121 said:


> Why don't you post on Linkedin where adam is always looking for new contractors and advise everyone he is SCUM He burnt me about 5 years ago id imagine it is too late to pursue my 10k.
> Maybe we can start a lawsuit together.


I am sorry you feel this way. 5 years ago is a long time in this industry and I can assure you that the company is much different now.



Racerx said:


> :whistling2::whistling2: I'd like to think I have something to do with the influx of new posters....


Thank you. While I am an expert regarding Google searches and can typically dig anything up it is much more helpful to have a centralized place to respond and contact those that need assistance. No one at Buczek is trying to hide from any issues, we will address and resolve all of them. PM sent.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Molly77 said:


> Since you are being so open......would you like to post a price sheet?


Not quite the topic of the thread but since we are communicating via PM I will follow up and make sure that our vendor team gets you what you need.


----------



## GTX63

I'd like to remind posters here to keep their posts civil and on point. With that said, thank you for coming and enjoy the show.


----------



## Rick

Buczek Enterprises said:


> Hello Rick. As you're aware, we are actively working with you on this and engaged with your attorney. No one is hiding and we are addressing your claims at face value and performing research on our end to resolve the situation.
> 
> This is true, and I can Verify that I was put in touch w/ Mrs. Forr and have a call scheduled at Noon EST 26-Feb-2014. I also can verify that I did in fact receive a partial payment on 22-Feb-2014
> 
> I can verify that we did not lock you out of the system. It's true that you did change in the system from IC to 3rd party however that is always done at request, it's never just done without cause. Trying to make it sound like we locked you out of the system to prevent you from viewing completed work is just not true. The data is still there, if you needed a list of completed work orders that's not difficult for me to provide but I've never had a request to do that for you. If that request was made to our team and never acted upon, I apologize for that and I could have fixed that (and maybe still can however now I need to go through legal since counsel is involved).
> 
> 
> The above fact is simply not true. I never requested to be 3rd party. I went to log in after 2-Aig-2013 and my credentials were no longer valid. I continued to work w/ Buczek Until Mid November. To this day I still do not know the difference between the two, other than Work orders had to be emailed to me as I could no longer log in.
> 
> I would certainly like to apologize for the email you received that contained internal communications; I was not happy to see that. The team members involved in were spoken to and we developed and held (and continue to hold) routine customer service and email etiquette training classes to further assist the staff in keeping their communications free of unnecessary emotion.
> 
> It is unfortunate that etiquette has to be taught, I remember when it was innate! Being privy to how Joe M and his team actually "Think" Only confirmed my thoughts of him.
> 
> 
> This is not true at all. I am sorry you feel this way and can assure you that your specific situation is being looked at at the highest level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The website is provided as a courtesy. There is no expectation ever implied that we are going to house records for you. What do you do with companies that don't have a website for you to keep track of work? I don't understand how that would be our fault. We also do not "pay the attorneys to muddy [the] waters." If there is a claim made, we look in to it and act on it. If we get notice that there is pending litigation we work with our attorney's to figure out the best response like any other company would. We are not attorney's either so we're not going to respond to one without one.
> 
> I agree I take 100% ownership that it was a problem I could have most certainly avoided. Having said that, I submit that I never asked to have my credentials removed. I did in fact and in several emails to Tammy Q, Joe M and to accounting ask for a temp password to retrieve my accounting information, and exactly why I needed it. To no avail.
> 
> The case you mentioned is public record and anyone can view it in it's entirety but I will say that we took the ruling in the case and made improvements and changes where necessary. While we don't agree with the final ruling, we respect it and made changes and improvements to our operations like any company would after going through something like that.
> 
> I wish you all the best I have no ill will! I have worked with Buczek for over 1 year. At 1 point it actually felt like we were starting to gain traction. I appreciated the work.
> 
> At the end of the day Rick, this will be resolved. I've sent you my contact information if you need it. If there is anything that I can do or confirm or answer, etc., please let me know.


What more can I ask for.
Be Well
Rick


----------



## Payup

*Get serious*

Why don't you pay Rick and the rest of us Its a good claim that you cannot resolve the issues with accounting but come on why does it take five months? Talk is cheap. I have bled my bleeding heart out to the office staff and continue to get the same old line we will send to upper management but upper management never responds. I could really use the money and after five months can you blame us for seeking counsel ?


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Rick said:


> This is true, and I can Verify that I was put in touch w/ Mrs. Forr and have a call scheduled at Noon EST 26-Feb-2014. I also can verify that I did in fact receive a partial payment on 22-Feb-2014


I'm glad you two connected and I'm confident that it'll get resolved from here. If not, my contact information is always available to you and I will jump on whatever is needed.

I should also clarify one of my prior statements, we received your letter from the attorney but we did not reach out to your attorney and instead elected to reach out to you directly (hopefully saving some attorney's fees). Wanted to make sure I clarified that since I said we contacted the attorney in my last post.



Rick said:


> The above fact is simply not true. I never requested to be 3rd party. I went to log in after 2-Aig-2013 and my credentials were no longer valid. I continued to work w/ Buczek Until Mid November. To this day I still do not know the difference between the two, other than Work orders had to be emailed to me as I could no longer log in.





Rick said:


> I agree I take 100% ownership that it was a problem I could have most certainly avoided. Having said that, I submit that I never asked to have my credentials removed. I did in fact and in several emails to Tammy Q, Joe M and to accounting ask for a temp password to retrieve my accounting information, and exactly why I needed it. To no avail.


I did some research on this today and I've got three people to talk to tomorrow to figure out why your status was flipped. I can see why they said a password to the site wasn't available if your status was third party but there are other ways that we could have sent that data. I'll definitely go over this and figure out where the breakdown was.



Rick said:


> I wish you all the best I have no ill will! I have worked with Buczek for over 1 year. At 1 point it actually felt like we were starting to gain traction. I appreciated the work.


Our companies definitely did a lot of work together and I'm hoping once this situation is resolved we can revisit, if you'd like. I know that there were some vendor managers who spoke highly of the work you did. Best wishes to you as well and I will stay in the loop on this. If you need anything please don't hesitate to reach out.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Payup said:


> Why don't you pay Rick and the rest of us Its a good claim that you cannot resolve the issues with accounting but come on why does it take five months? Talk is cheap. I have bled my bleeding heart out to the office staff and continue to get the same old line we will send to upper management but upper management never responds. I could really use the money and after five months can you blame us for seeking counsel ?


I completely understand where you are coming from and I apologize that you feel we didn't respond. That is not how we do things. I've sent you a private message with my contact information so that we can take a look at your account and see what is going on. You have upper management's attention, I assure you that.

Also just to clarify, I absolutely don't blame anyone for retaining counsel, I'm more *sorry* that anyone felt like they had to go that route to get what they needed. If we're anything, we always try to be fair however mistakes can be made. I've personally pushed through and approved adjustments in our vendor's favor in the interest of being fair rather than being right because it was the right thing to do. It's not my core job function but if I am brought in to or notice something that isn't being handled in the manner in which it should be (most situations _are_ handled well) then I jump in and coach. I expect our entire team to be on the lookout for those opportunities, but as with anything, we can always do better and we strive to do so.

I truly apologize for any inconvenience caused and I hope you reach out to me so we can discuss what's going on and get it resolved.


----------



## Rick

I am happy to report that Mrs. Forr and I have reconciled over 1 years worth of work and we have come to terms. I have received 3 partial payments assuming the DD hits on Monday, I have no reason to think that it wont, I will be paid in full.

I wish you all the best and I would absolutely work for them and their Texas team again.
Rick


----------



## SRT-Diesel

Rick said:


> I am happy to report that Mrs. Forr and I have reconciled over 1 years worth of work and we have come to terms. I have received 3 partial payments assuming the DD hits on Monday, I have no reason to think that it wont, I will be paid in full.
> 
> I wish you all the best and I would absolutely work for them and their Texas team again.
> Rick


How much did they pay you to type this?

It took you a year to get paid... You must have a substantial amount of capital to be able to wait a year, work for this company, and then state you would absolutely work for them again...


----------



## JDRM

So as long as you are financially able to wait a year for payment they are good to work for?.... :drink:

Got it! :lol:


----------



## allure9121

Lmao rick please read what you posted 
you would absolutely work for this company again lmao

they just tried to screw you for over a year with no pay now that they gave you some of your money you would go back and work for them. Wow wow wow. You must be new to this business. 
This is the same company that fxxxxkxd me a few years back for 8000. I am still waiting on a response back from the guy in here trying to make things right for them. Dont get me wrong i am not holding my breath thinking they will gracefully give me a check. 

If they continue to screw there contractors and pay bottom of the barrel prices to perform these jobs no one should work for them, but you stated that you would absolutely work for them. This again is exactly why nothing will ever change in this industry.


----------



## allure9121

I AM STILL AMAZED AT THIS COMMENT 




wish you all the best and I would absolutely work for them and their Texas team again.
Rick


----------



## allure9121

I actually am sitting here looking at that comment again and can not fathom this guy bveing serious

he definitely has to be an inside guy working for them


----------



## GTX63

http://youtu.be/lsiuxim8vsM


----------



## allure9121

GTX63 said:


> http://youtu.be/lsiuxim8vsM


lol thats great


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

SRT-Diesel said:


> How much did they pay you to type this?
> 
> It took you a year to get paid... You must have a substantial amount of capital to be able to wait a year, work for this company, and then state you would absolutely work for them again...


Rick wasn't paid anything other than what he was owed based on a reconciliation from both sides and neither party "settled." It's important to note that we were in the process of working with Rick well *before* I jumped in to the forum and responded. The quick turnaround time was not due to a magic wand I waved unfortunately. 



JDRM said:


> So as long as you are financially able to wait a year for payment they are good to work for?....
> 
> Got it!


We do not make anyone wait for a year to get paid and that was not the circumstance in this situation.



allure9121 said:


> they just tried to screw you for over a year with no pay now that they gave you some of your money you would go back and work for them. Wow wow wow. You must be new to this business.





allure9121 said:


> If they continue to screw there contractors and pay bottom of the barrel prices to perform these jobs no one should work for them, but you stated that you would absolutely work for them. This again is exactly why nothing will ever change in this industry.


We absolutely 100% do not seek to screw our contractors. How do you stay in business that way? It's clear that some of that must exist in the industry, but how are you able to remain in business like that? Don't you end up running out of contractors, clients or both? Not trying to be an antagonist, just wondering out loud.

Sometimes we take risks with clients and occasionally, it doesn't work out as expected. Do the contractors still get paid even if we don't? Absolutely. It wasn't a risk they took, it was ours. Taking risks in business goes both ways but at the end of the day we always try to do the right thing.

Regarding pricing, we try to be as fair as possible with pricing and have done comparisons to others in the industry and have performed surveys to contractors in certain markets to make sure it was competitive. The contractors that go to our properties need to be of a certain level and you don't get that with bottom of the barrel pricing.



allure9121 said:


> This is the same company that fxxxxkxd me a few years back for 8000. I am still waiting on a response back from the guy in here trying to make things right for them. Dont get me wrong i am not holding my breath thinking they will gracefully give me a check.


I thanked you for reaching out to me last week and I'm going to look in to your situation and see what happened.



allure9121 said:


> I actually am sitting here looking at that comment again and can not fathom this guy bveing serious
> 
> he definitely has to be an inside guy working for them





allure9121 said:


> I AM STILL AMAZED AT THIS COMMENT
> 
> wish you all the best and I would absolutely work for them and their Texas team again.
> Rick


Rick had an issue and reached out to us, both sides worked together to look at the situation and we came to an agreement and are working on resolving the issue. That's exactly how this is supposed to work and how I anticipate any other valid situation to work. I'm sure if we told him to pound sand the post would have been much much different.


----------



## allure9121

Buczek Enterprises said:


> Rick wasn't paid anything other than what he was owed based on a reconciliation from both sides and neither party "settled." It's important to note that we were in the process of working with Rick well *before* I jumped in to the forum and responded. The quick turnaround time was not due to a magic wand I waved unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> We do not make anyone wait for a year to get paid and that was not the circumstance in this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We absolutely 100% do not seek to screw our contractors. How do you stay in business that way? It's clear that some of that must exist in the industry, but how are you able to remain in business like that? Don't you end up running out of contractors, clients or both? Not trying to be an antagonist, just wondering out loud.
> 
> Sometimes we take risks with clients and occasionally, it doesn't work out as expected. Do the contractors still get paid even if we don't? Absolutely. It wasn't a risk they took, it was ours. Taking risks in business goes both ways but at the end of the day we always try to do the right thing.
> 
> Regarding pricing, we try to be as fair as possible with pricing and have done comparisons to others in the industry and have performed surveys to contractors in certain markets to make sure it was competitive. The contractors that go to our properties need to be of a certain level and you don't get that with bottom of the barrel pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> I thanked you for reaching out to me last week and I'm going to look in to your situation and see what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick had an issue and reached out to us, both sides worked together to look at the situation and we came to an agreement and are working on resolving the issue. That's exactly how this is supposed to work and how I anticipate any other valid situation to work. I'm sure if we told him to pound sand the post would have been much much different.


 Do you find it some what disturbing that on this site and LinkedIn the buczek name has come up MANY times in posts for not paying contractors? And please don't tell me it was a computer glitch or accounting glitch etc.... Because I got stiffed years ago so the pattern continues. You and the owners know this because they have you responding on here to iron things out.


----------



## allure9121

allure9121 said:


> Do you find it some what disturbing that on this site and LinkedIn the buczek name has come up MANY times in posts for not paying contractors? And please don't tell me it was a computer glitch or accounting glitch etc.... Because I got stiffed years ago so the pattern continues. You and the owners know this because they have you responding on here to iron things out.


You guys are constantly looking for new vendors why is this?

Because the pay is extremely low and getting paid in a timely manner doesn't happen. The turn around rate for a contractor staying with your company is not very good due to these issues.


----------



## david

*hi*

If your working for companies not paying and your on phone everyday or emailing trying to get payment then you should dump that company fast if i work for a company and they tell me pay net 30 days,i expect it in that timeframe,if its not there no more work is done under no circumstance.recently did a few jobs for a company,1st 2 checks showed no 3rd check,swear they paid it but cant provide copy of check where it was sent or cashed,i no longer do work for them they know it was'nt sent.
companies expect work done on time,i expect my money same way to pay bills. no excuses


----------



## Rick

For the record. I am not a PP Contractor! Nor do I work for anyone other than myself. I did not wait 1 year to be paid. I did not settle on a dollar amount, I was paid for all my outstanding reports. Also my relationship went back for over 1 year w/ minimum amount of accounting disputes. I had a much better relationship w/ the group from Texas than I did w/ the Derby New Your team. would absolutely provide my services to them!

I do not have unlimited capital but I do understand the nature of business and plan my cash flow accordingly. Every company experiences cash flow issues from time to time. The thing that I would impress upon Buczek is to be more open about payment issues especially when dealing with contractors that have been in their network for awhile. 

The long and short of it is I did a substantial volume w/ this company over the past year. I am paid in full, all is well that ends well. I came here to bitch/warn others. I thought it only right to also inform everyone about positive the outcome.

Rick


----------



## allure9121

i am still baffled but you have an opinion and we do so good luck with your business


----------



## Flyingjon69

I wish ASAP in Muncie Indiana would Man up and pay off us 20+ unpaid contractors, Shane, His mom Terri and Jimmy are headed down a road they may not be able to recover from. or this could be there plan screw as many as possible and skip out


----------



## Rick

allure9121 said:


> i am still baffled but you have an opinion and we do so good luck with your business


I still do not understand why this baffles you. Do we not work for ourselves because we like to assume a certain amount of risk with the anticipation of a greater reward? If we wanted to play it safe then we would collect a paycheck every 2 weeks. That and I am fiercely independent, and difficult to deal with when my mind is made up. 

Admittedly the was a problem. In my situation it is now resolved. I now consider my self a forensic accountant .... seriously I have over 80 hrs. into figuring this mess out. I am still a little more than peeved all this could have been prevented before I spent time backing into my receivables and spending money on legal fees. who knew 2 letters were so expensive! 

I hear the gripes about low price matrixes. Then don't take the work. If enough contractors don't take the work the market will correct it self, and set price points accordingly. I have never worried about hacks in my line of work, they just never seen to last very long. Perhaps you should try to figure out who is making money at these price points and then find out how. I am not a PP Guy I don't know, but I don't care what service you provide run a P/L on every job. you will soon see what is profitable.

Be well all and good luck!
Rick


----------



## allure9121

please read your comments again. 

YOU LIKE TO ASSUME CERTAIN AMOUNT OF RISK WITH THE GREATER ANTICIPATION OF A GREATER REWARD

So what you are saying is you sign a contract with some one to offer your services and if you get paid great if not you knew the risk involved? 

When I do work for clients I don't anticipate signing a contract then at the end of the job stand there biting my nails hoping they give me my final payment because I took a risk.

If you don't mind what services did you give buczek?

As for the low prices maybe it can work for you if you have zero employees, no compensation insurance and a few pieces of equipment but if that is the case then all you really are is an employee for them and not a business owner. This is exactly why prices will never ever get back to where they were


----------



## Rick

I wrote mold reports with a cost to remediate for Buczek. I own a remediation company we perform smoke/fire/water damage restoration. We also perform asbestoses lead and Mold abetment. I am just starting to get involved with meth lab clean ups. Yes we are fully licensed insured and bonded. My workman's comp last year was in excess of 40k, and my GL policy the same.

In the end we all have to develop a business model that works for us.
be well
Rick


----------



## allure9121

Rick said:


> I wrote mold reports with a cost to remediate for Buczek. I own a remediation company we perform smoke/fire/water damage restoration. We also perform asbestoses lead and Mold abetment. I am just starting to get involved with meth lab clean ups. Yes we are fully licensed insured and bonded. My workman's comp last year was in excess of 40k, and my GL policy the same.
> 
> In the end we all have to develop a business model that works for us.
> be well
> Rick


Either if you are p&p or mold remediation my point is you received payment from them that was due to you but I just can't see you going back to them and doing more work. I just think it will be a vicious cycle of them paying then not paying , there track record is not the best. I agree every one has to develop a business model but buczek shouldn't be in any ones. 
Just my opinions but good luck


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

allure9121 said:


> You guys are constantly looking for new vendors why is this?
> 
> Because the pay is extremely low and getting paid in a timely manner doesn't happen. The turn around rate for a contractor staying with your company is not very good due to these issues.


You're answering a question you asked, with incorrect information. We are always looking for vendors because we have a recruiting department who's job it is to ensure that as client needs change, we are able to change with them and continue to offer contractors opportunities.



allure9121 said:


> Do you find it some what disturbing that on this site and LinkedIn the buczek name has come up MANY times in posts for not paying contractors? And please don't tell me it was a computer glitch or accounting glitch etc.... Because I got stiffed years ago so the pattern continues. You and the owners know this because they have you responding on here to iron things out.


Do I find it disturbing? I'm not sure if that is how I'd put it but those contractors that need assistance and have taken to a forum to try to find it should be able to have someone to help them. That is why I am here. I have reached out to every single user that has made a post looking for help, including yourself. Some are working with me, some I have not heard from yet, but I think sticking my head in the sand and pretending these types of outlets didn't exist wouldn't be a smart way to handle it.



allure9121 said:


> Either if you are p&p or mold remediation my point is you received payment from them that was due to you but I just can't see you going back to them and doing more work. I just think it will be a vicious cycle of them paying then not paying , there track record is not the best. I agree every one has to develop a business model but buczek shouldn't be in any ones.
> Just my opinions but good luck


I don't understand how you can claim to know anything about our "track record" based on LinkedIn and other various internet comments. Keep in mind, it's rare to have someone post the good about a company but pretty easy to post the bad, even when it's completely untrue and/or unwarranted.



Rick said:


> For the record. I am not a PP Contractor! Nor do I work for anyone other than myself. I did not wait 1 year to be paid. I did not settle on a dollar amount, I was paid for all my outstanding reports. Also my relationship went back for over 1 year w/ minimum amount of accounting disputes. I had a much better relationship w/ the group from Texas than I did w/ the Derby New Your team. would absolutely provide my services to them!


Thanks Rick. This is a perfect example of a claim that was brought up, validated and resolved. I apologize that it had to be researched to that degree but in the end what's right is right.



Rick said:


> The thing that I would impress upon Buczek is to be more open about payment issues especially when dealing with contractors that have been in their network for awhile.


Appreciate this feedback and agree with you.



Rick said:


> I hear the gripes about low price matrixes. Then don't take the work. If enough contractors don't take the work the market will correct it self, and set price points accordingly. I have never worried about hacks in my line of work, they just never seen to last very long. Perhaps you should try to figure out who is making money at these price points and then find out how. I am not a PP Guy I don't know, but I don't care what service you provide run a P/L on every job. you will soon see what is profitable


Re-quoted because I think it's an important statement.


----------



## Rick

allure9121 said:


> Either if you are p&p or mold remediation my point is you received payment from them that was due to you but I just can't see you going back to them and doing more work. I just think it will be a vicious cycle of them paying then not paying , there track record is not the best. I agree every one has to develop a business model but buczek shouldn't be in any ones.
> Just my opinions but good luck


Mrs Allure,
You either can not comprehend or refuse to. I am not here as anyone paid spokesman you make statements as fact but give nothing to back up your statements. Your comments about me are based in what you think and not what you know. 

All I can do here is comment on my situation For 1 year the payments were a fine. Did they pay on the due date? No but close enough for me. Further more I perform contracts on many mitltary installations. The Government never pays on time. This is a fact of business and why you have to watch your cash flow!! Payments did started getting hinky until Nov. I retained council in Jan. I was paid in full as of 1-March-2013.

I came to this form to bitch about my situation, and warn others. I would think it real ****ty of me not to post a comment as to the positive resolution to MY SITUATION. 

I have no more to say this has already taken up too much of my time.
Be Well
Rick


----------



## allure9121

Rick said:


> Mrs Allure,
> You either can not comprehend or refuse to. I am not here as anyone paid spokesman you make statements as fact but give nothing to back up your statements. Your comments about me are based in what you think and not what you know.
> 
> All I can do here is comment on my situation For 1 year the payments were a fine. Did they pay on the due date? No but close enough for me. Further more I perform contracts on many mitltary installations. The Government never pays on time. This is a fact of business and why you have to watch your cash flow!! Payments did started getting hinky until Nov. I retained council in Jan. I was paid in full as of 1-March-2013.
> 
> I came to this form to bitch about my situation, and warn others. I would think it real ****ty of me not to post a comment as to the positive resolution to MY SITUATION.
> 
> I have no more to say this has already taken up too much of my time.
> Be Well
> Rick


They Did the EXACT same thing to me! I am not in the P&P I am an environmental contractor I wrote mold reports I covered 1/2 of PA. From Philadelphia to the NE. 

I know now, it is like they say Hind sight is 20/20 but I too kept track of my receivables on their web page too. I run an environmental remediation company Buczek was not my main priority, I handled all the work orders my self it was just easier to keep those books separate, I ended opening a 2nd company just for their work. 

They locked me out of their system in Aug. The guys in Texas said said I was no longer considered an IC but was now 3rd Party. Ok, whatever. Then they transferred me back to the idiots in Derby NY. I requested a temp password from Joe M. & Tami Quadrone in several emails. explaining that all my accounting was kept there. How naïve was I ?!? Needless to say no password was ever given. All the while continuing to give me work through Q4. Billing started getting real bad around October, when I started pressing the invoices that were 90+ work completely dried up. I was accidently copied on an email, that was not meant for me to see. they were working w/ other "mold" companies. (that is a entirely different story)

The only thing that saved my bacon was that the Lab I use logs in each and every sample I send to them. There is a Chain of Custody. A legal time stamped document. I was able to reconcile my books by taking the Labs spread sheet and comparing it against all my remittances.

I have hired an attorney to handle the debt collection portion. I am not through. This 19k is not a nail in my coffin but it does really hurt my cash flow, the ability to fund other work. 

I think that criminal acts were perpetrated by Buczek when they locked us out of their web page was premeditated. I was done to muddy up the preverbal billing waters and make collection difficult. Is this not the very definition of "theft of services" and fraud" Buczek knew what they were doing when they did it!! I have emails to prove exactly what I am saying, not to mention it is in the 2nd letter my attorney sent them with an itemized list of all the properties they owe me for. 

I intend to lodge a complaint with the Attorney General of PA. It sounds like I am not the only this has been done to. what are you all going to do?
Rick



You wrote this then you wrote that you would definitely work any time for this company.
YOU SIR ARE AN IDIOT


----------



## allure9121

Government work you also sign contracts acknowledging in the contracts you will be paid 9-12 months later as for buczek you signed paper work when you starting more then likely you would be paid in 30-45 days.
You also said this is the nature of the business by having to wait for checks SO WHY IN GODS NAME WOULD YOU COME ON HERE AND POST YOU ARE HIRING LAWYERS LODGING COMPLAINTS ETC ETC ETC if you know you have to wait for a payment?????


----------



## Molly77

He posted his story from beginning to end..
Sometimes feelings, moods circumstances change. The badgering and name calling is inappropriate


----------



## allure9121

Molly77 said:


> He posted his story from beginning to end..
> Sometimes feelings, moods circumstances change. The badgering and name calling is inappropriate


I fully understand that molly but to say that he would definitely work again for this company is very hard for me to swallow JMO
There is still a ton of contractors out there that did not get any monies back from them and I am one


----------



## dntbrnme2

I saw on here Brian was the guy to contact so I called New York office. They said call Texas, so I tried there and was asked: who, why, and what business do I have. He was not happy and told me that Brian was definitely not the guy to talk to, but Ron was. I would not like to give my email and personal info out, so if you Buczek enterprises aca Adam, Caleb, Amanda; Buczek asset management can give a name and the proper phone ext. Then, people needing pay can call and use the extension and get paid and when we do we will post on here the positive info. I have gotten in contact with Ron at this point and we will see what happens within the next few days. I will post if there is good information to share, and let the others know on this thread.


----------



## Rick

dntbrnme2 said:


> . I have gotten in contact with Ron at this point and we will see what happens within the next few days. I will post if there is good information to share, and let the others know on this thread.


 Not for nothing.... but in my earlier post I said I would "work for their Texas team, again" Ron and Ian would be the reason why. I mainly interfaced w/ Ron. He was a stand up guy that treated me well. I hope everyone gets their situation resolved quickly.
Rick


----------



## ram360

I'm another Buczek contractor who is also in the same boat. Just under $14k owed to me. Like someone else said 2013 I was paid like clock work. As of January only received 2 remittances, February was 1. I have been patient and promised resolution, but this is ridiculous. It's been over 30 days since I have seen a single cent. What is taking so long? I don't understand how I can have 10 new jobs in my queue everyday but still not have been paid for jobs completed in November. No matter what I try the only answer I get is that your working on it. I want to believe Buczek will make this right but I'm starting to loose faith in this.


----------



## BRADSConst

ram360 said:


> I don't understand how I can have 10 new jobs in my queue everyday but still not have been paid for jobs completed in November.


 Its easy to understand. You need to keep completing work without pay because they settled all the money owed to Rick. Its just a shell game......


----------



## Wannabe

BRADSConst said:


> Its easy to understand. You need to keep completing work without pay because they settled all the money owed to Rick. Its just a shell game......


Wake UP people!!

Shell Game?
Robbing Peter to pay Paul (sorry no reference to BPWY

I call it a PONZI Scheme and is ILLEGAL. I don't know if Buczek is doing that...don't want to make any allegations. IF YOU feel that there is not enough capital in the Buczek business plan and they are only paying as they can with funds from other contractors then I suggest you call the Securities and Exchange Commission and/or the Federal Marshalls office and request an investigation. They will complete audits if the investigation warrants. 

I LOST $$$ from a Ponzi FRAUD SOB...Damn he was good. IT Will never happen again!!!! I wouldn't want anyone else to loose your hard earned money


----------



## BRADSConst

Wannabe said:


> Wake UP people!!
> 
> Shell Game?
> Robbing Peter to pay Paul (sorry no reference to BPWY
> 
> I call it a PONZI Scheme and is ILLEGAL. I don't know if Buczek is doing that...don't want to make any allegations. IF YOU feel that there is not enough capital in the Buczek business plan and they are only paying as they can with funds from other contractors then I suggest you call the Securities and Exchange Commission and/or the Federal Marshalls office and request an investigation. They will complete audits if the investigation warrants.
> 
> I LOST $$$ from a Ponzi FRAUD SOB...Damn he was good. IT Will never happen again!!!! I wouldn't want anyone else to loose your hard earned money


 I have no skin in the Buczek game. I do however believe most regional companies operate in a Ponzi scheme sort of way. Most are severely undercapitalized and thus the "we pay when we get paid" mantra. I also believe that many of these companies will die on the vine and take a bunch of contractors with them. This happens on a small scale every time a major contract changes hands. It will happen on a much larger scale when the volume normalizes and/or the IRS starts slapping these companies because of employee vs. IC determinations.

How many companies saw the writing on the wall with their clients? Lamco anyone? FAS? I'm sure their are plenty of others......


----------



## ram360

BRADSConst said:


> Its easy to understand. You need to keep completing work without pay because they settled all the money owed to Rick. Its just a shell game......


I stopped taking work 2/4. Wish I would have done it sooner looking back.


----------



## Payup

*pay*

Yes they put me on hold because I would no longer work without pay . Last week they gave me a portion of what is owed about 1/10. Not shure if I will ever get paid in full its been a long wait to get that. I wish they or Brian or Ron from Buczek enterprises would give us some real info on when they will PAYUP. They are currently running someone else up in my area probably paying them with my money or not at all. If they would give us the proper extension of the person to contact that would be great .


----------



## GTX63

Just a thought, if I owned that company, and this thread was one of the top hits for a search on the name, I'd have sent a guy here to pizz on the fire a little too. That will either buy me enough time to mail out some more checks, or to cash some more checks.
I suppose time will tell, but this thread just doesn't seem to be going away anytime soon.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

BRADSConst said:


> Its easy to understand. You need to keep completing work without pay because they settled all the money owed to Rick. Its just a shell game......


We didn't settle with Rick, we paid him what he was owed based on a joint reconciliation and getting him paid has nothing to do with anyone else's situation.



Wannabe said:


> Wake UP people!!
> 
> Shell Game?
> Robbing Peter to pay Paul (sorry no reference to BPWY
> 
> I call it a PONZI Scheme and is ILLEGAL. I don't know if Buczek is doing that...don't want to make any allegations. IF YOU feel that there is not enough capital in the Buczek business plan and they are only paying as they can with funds from other contractors then I suggest you call the Securities and Exchange Commission and/or the Federal Marshalls office and request an investigation. They will complete audits if the investigation warrants.
> 
> I LOST $$$ from a Ponzi FRAUD SOB...Damn he was good. IT Will never happen again!!!! I wouldn't want anyone else to loose your hard earned money


I'm sorry that you lost money at one point to a scam artist but can assure you that we are not running a PONZI scheme. Buczek has been around for a long time and if that were the case the house would have already crumbled in on itself. Clients contract to us to provide services to them. We provide the skilled vendor management to provide them services. It is no different than the business to consumer services that match contractors up with homeowners and take membership, advertising or haircut fees.



BRADSConst said:


> I have no skin in the Buczek game. I do however believe most regional companies operate in a Ponzi scheme sort of way. Most are severely undercapitalized and thus the "we pay when we get paid" mantra. I also believe that many of these companies will die on the vine and take a bunch of contractors with them. This happens on a small scale every time a major contract changes hands. It will happen on a much larger scale when the volume normalizes and/or the IRS starts slapping these companies because of employee vs. IC determinations.
> 
> How many companies saw the writing on the wall with their clients? Lamco anyone? FAS? I'm sure their are plenty of others......


We do not and have never been (at least in the 1+ year I've been here) a company that pays our vendor network when we get paid. I've got the open liabilities that we are waiting to get paid on to prove it.



GTX63 said:


> Just a thought, if I owned that company, and this thread was one of the top hits for a search on the name, I'd have sent a guy here to pizz on the fire a little too. That will either buy me enough time to mail out some more checks, or to cash some more checks.
> I suppose time will tell, but this thread just doesn't seem to be going away anytime soon.


I think it's certainly better to be present to show we're not running away. We're here and will be engaged as long as necessary now and in the future.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

dntbrnme2 said:


> I saw on here Brian was the guy to contact so I called New York office. They said call Texas, so I tried there and was asked: who, why, and what business do I have. He was not happy and told me that Brian was definitely not the guy to talk to, but Ron was. I would not like to give my email and personal info out, so if you Buczek enterprises aca Adam, Caleb, Amanda; Buczek asset management can give a name and the proper phone ext. Then, people needing pay can call and use the extension and get paid and when we do we will post on here the positive info. I have gotten in contact with Ron at this point and we will see what happens within the next few days. I will post if there is good information to share, and let the others know on this thread.


Hello sir. I apologize for the confusion that you experienced when you called our office. I've since communicated with our team that there may be vendor calls for me and to make sure I'm notified. The confusion stemmed from the fact that they were unaware I am making myself available via forums and social media as an escalation point for anyone that has issues.

I've reached out to you via PM with my contact info and I've spoken with Ron who is aware and working on your account.



ram360 said:


> I'm another Buczek contractor who is also in the same boat. Just under $14k owed to me. Like someone else said 2013 I was paid like clock work. As of January only received 2 remittances, February was 1. I have been patient and promised resolution, but this is ridiculous. It's been over 30 days since I have seen a single cent. What is taking so long? I don't understand how I can have 10 new jobs in my queue everyday but still not have been paid for jobs completed in November. No matter what I try the only answer I get is that your working on it. I want to believe Buczek will make this right but I'm starting to loose faith in this.


Hello ram360 - 

I sent you an email with my contact information and since I know which company you're with I'll start looking in to it now and will provide you with an update as soon as possible. There is no reason to lose faith, we are actively engaged and will get everything resolved, I apologize that you feel that way but we will make it right.



Payup said:


> Yes they put me on hold because I would no longer work without pay . Last week they gave me a portion of what is owed about 1/10. Not shure if I will ever get paid in full its been a long wait to get that. I wish they or Brian or Ron from Buczek enterprises would give us some real info on when they will PAYUP. They are currently running someone else up in my area probably paying them with my money or not at all. If they would give us the proper extension of the person to contact that would be great .


Hello - I sent you a PM with my contact information a couple weeks ago and I would certainly like to assist you. In the upper right hand corner, look for "Private Messages" or "Notifications" .. click that and look for your Inbox. I do want to get this resolved for you, please shoot me a note with your contact information.


----------



## ram360

Buczek Enterprises said:


> Hello sir. I apologize for the confusion that you experienced when you called our office. I've since communicated with our team that there may be vendor calls for me and to make sure I'm notified. The confusion stemmed from the fact that they were unaware I am making myself available via forums and social media as an escalation point for anyone that has issues.
> 
> I've reached out to you via PM with my contact info and I've spoken with Ron who is aware and working on your account.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ram360 -
> 
> I sent you an email with my contact information and since I know which company you're with I'll start looking in to it now and will provide you with an update as soon as possible. There is no reason to lose faith, we are actively engaged and will get everything resolved, I apologize that you feel that way but we will make it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello - I sent you a PM with my contact information a couple weeks ago and I would certainly like to assist you. In the upper right hand corner, look for "Private Messages" or "Notifications" .. click that and look for your Inbox. I do want to get this resolved for you, please shoot me a note with your contact information.


Thank you for reaching out. I did send you a PM in response.


----------



## Coos-NH

It's being reported around Linkedin that they have indeed filed for bankruptcy. :glare:


----------



## allure9121

Lol they are not going to pay any one all they want to do is string everyone alone


----------



## Contractorgirl

*Interesting article...*

http://aladayllc.com/2014/03/18/breaking-news-from-foreclosurepedia-buzcek-enterprises-closes-shop/


http://foreclosurepedia.org/buczek-enterprises-another-namfs-regime-member-gone/

Saw this pop up all over LinkedIn


----------



## cover2

Contractorgirl said:


> http://aladayllc.com/2014/03/18/breaking-news-from-foreclosurepedia-buzcek-enterprises-closes-shop/
> 
> 
> http://foreclosurepedia.org/buczek-enterprises-another-namfs-regime-member-gone/
> 
> Saw this pop up all over LinkedIn


 OUCH some boys are owed some serious dinero glad I stayed away.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

Coos-NH said:


> It's being reported around Linkedin that they have indeed filed for bankruptcy. :glare:


I can confirm that we have not filed for bankruptcy.



Contractorgirl said:


> http://aladayllc.com/2014/03/18/breaking-news-from-foreclosurepedia-buzcek-enterprises-closes-shop/
> 
> http://foreclosurepedia.org/buczek-enterprises-another-namfs-regime-member-gone/
> 
> Saw this pop up all over LinkedIn


We have not stopped doing business, that's not correct. What we have done is reduced our client and regional coverage in order to adjust to current business conditions.


----------



## GTX63

I would expect that the Buczek legal team will be filing a restraining order against Foreclosure media and any other news outlets publishing information that is wrong and possibly slanderous as this sort of misinformation can only do harm to the company.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> I would expect that the Buczek legal team will be filing a restraining order against Foreclosure media and any other news outlets publishing information that is wrong and possibly slanderous as this sort of misinformation can only do harm to the company.








His latest article says they aren't filing.......................... today any way.


----------



## Payup

*personal info*

Yes they should post an extension number on this site so we don't have to email all of are contact info from here. Just a name and an extension.I received no money last week .


----------



## Coos-NH

It would be in anyone's best interest to take "blogs" with a grain of salt and verify independently. Always keep in mind that ego can just as easily bring one to a fall, and a personal agenda can sometimes cloud truth.


----------



## Bigtrucker

Our company is also having delinquent payment issues-over 100 days from invoice date, we are owed over $80,000. What state are you operating in? We have gotten the same excuses about a computer glitch since October. Now no one will respond to us.


----------



## Bigtrucker

Hello:
We are having the same issue. They owe us tons of money, Only paid through November work orders. No remittance for the last 12 days-put ourselves on hold a few weeks ago, and they promised to catch up, so they got more work out of us. Played for fools. Have you had any luck recently? Now no one will talk to us since we stopped doing work


----------



## Trigger6790

*buczek*

Hello,

I also have worked for buczek and they currently owe me approx 20,000 as well. They claim they have downsized and are cutting back certain areas. They keep giving me orders so they obviously are not shut down. Talked to my reps today and they assured me I would get paid (praying). But I did get a remittance today so hopefully they are working to address the situation. Had no luck with Derby office but swear by Texas office, Ron is top notch. Up to this point really never had to many issues. Currently late on payments about 70 days out, Will give them the chance to catch up, but will severely limit work to it is resolved. Good Luck to all, and hope it all ends well.


----------



## Payup

Im over120 days out really hurts. So If they have been paid by there clients they must be sitting on a massive bankroal . It can no longer be an accounting problem it doesn't take five months to do the books.


----------



## cover2

Bigtrucker said:


> Our company is also having delinquent payment issues-over 100 days from invoice date, we are owed over $80,000. What state are you operating in? We have gotten the same excuses about a computer glitch since October. Now no one will respond to us.


 PM Rick the representative that is on this site pizzing on all the fires Buzcek has ignited. 80k I hope you have already obtained legal counsel!


----------



## cover2

Trigger6790 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also have worked for buczek and they currently owe me approx 20,000 as well. They claim they have downsized and are cutting back certain areas. They keep giving me orders so they obviously are not shut down. Talked to my reps today and they assured me I would get paid (praying). But I did get a remittance today so hopefully they are working to address the situation. Had no luck with Derby office but swear by Texas office, Ron is top notch. Up to this point really never had to many issues. Currently late on payments about 70 days out, Will give them the chance to catch up, but will severely limit work to it is resolved. Good Luck to all, and hope it all ends well.


 PM Rick the rep that is on this site.


----------



## allure9121

good luck getting your full amount i bet they make every one a deal


----------



## GTX63

Bigtrucker said:


> ...over 100 days from invoice date, we are owed over $80,000. We have gotten the same excuses about a computer glitch since October. Now no one will respond to us.


----------



## Zuse

GTX63 said:


>


http://www.linkedin.com/groups/BREAKING-NEWS-BUZCEK-ENTERPRISES-INSOLVENT-3945566.S.5851495167344787460?view=&gid=3945566&type=member&item=5851495167344787460&trk=eml-anet_dig-b_nd-pst_ttle-cn


----------



## american commercial

*Buczek*

Has anyone else gotten paid besides Rick for their back pay from Buczek? They made a call to me and seemed like we were going to get paid. It didnt happen. I am at my whits end and am at the point where I think I need to call my lawyer. They are not answering the phone, they have no answers. They owe me alot of money.


----------



## BPWY

american commercial said:


> Has anyone else gotten paid besides Rick for their back pay from Buczek? They made a call to me and seemed like we were going to get paid. It didnt happen. I am at my whits end and am at the point where I think I need to call my lawyer. They are not answering the phone, they have no answers. They owe me alot of money.





Check your state laws and start liens.

Or file on multiple properties in small claims. 
Any thing to get their attention.


----------



## PropPresPro

Buczek Enterprises said:


> Hello to all on this thread. My name is Brian Drain and I'm the Chief Information Officer for Buczek Enterprises. It is my intention to address and resolve any issues that anyone is having and provide an additional method to contact us in case there are issues.
> 
> First and foremost to address the general concern, there are some situations in our vendor network where there is a lag in remitting payment. It is not the entire network and is primarily due to a computer issue that we resolved but that cascaded in to a series of events that we are still catching up on. We have multiple dedicated team members that are working on the issue each day and I can assure you that nothing was lost and all payments will be paid as invoiced. We are also able to escalate some situations and work with you on a case-by-case basis so please reach out to me via PM (I am also reaching out) so that we can discuss and resolve.
> 
> I also want to extend my apologies for anyone that has said that they have tried to reach us and were unable to. We have a dedicated vendor team that responds to email and phone inquiries all day long and in to the evening so I will look into any instances where we did not respond will absolutely address it. . .


 
So, Brian, what is Buczek's official spin now?


----------



## GTX63

For those too young to remember, this is "Bagdad Bob", who while allied bombs were going off all around his building, he was swearing that the americans had been defeated and were running like dogs. He was in denial to the end. I really, really hope for the sake of the people with open invoices that this isn't the case here.


----------



## BPWY

PropPresPro said:


> So, Brian, what is Buczek's official spin now?





Having witnessed other companies going down the drain and their stall tactics and actions I have a real bad feeling about this company's intentions. 
I will refrain from verbalizing them just yet but lets just say that the track record is not good considering other companies I've watched.


----------



## allure9121

Where's that scum that was trying to tell every one they were getting paid he even threatened me with a law suit if I spoke bad about buczek 
Well I guess he is out of a job now 
If you want you can cut my lawns for 5 bucks is that a fair number


----------



## ram360

I'm still waiting on a reply as well. NO new information has been provided. I called to speak w/ Lindsey again yesterday but was informed that she is no longer with the company. I did ask if they filed for bankruptcy but was told no. I can't speak for anyone else but my last remittance was 2/5/14. Still owed nearly $14K, no answers, same run around just being directed towards someone else. I didn't really want to get involved with legal issues but I'm tired of waiting. I'm also curious to see who has received any sort of remittance recently. As for mine I have not received one additional cent. I'd be interested to see if anyone has filed leins against properties or what legal actions others have taken. I will definitely follow suit. Bottom line I don't work for free. Reading some of these figures as to what some are owed is ridiculous. From my experience they are making NO effort to remedy anything.


----------



## thanohano44

ram360 said:


> I'm still waiting on a reply as well. NO new information has been provided. I called to speak w/ Lindsey again yesterday but was informed that she is no longer with the company. I did ask if they filed for bankruptcy but was told no. I can't speak for anyone else but my last remittance was 2/5/14. Still owed nearly $14K, no answers, same run around just being directed towards someone else. I didn't really want to get involved with legal issues but I'm tired of waiting. I'm also curious to see who has received any sort of remittance recently. As for mine I have not received one additional cent. I'd be interested to see if anyone has filed leins against properties or what legal actions others have taken. I will definitely follow suit. Bottom line I don't work for free. Reading some of these figures as to what some are owed is ridiculous. From my experience they are making NO effort to remedy anything.



File liens if you're able to. Send a notice of intent to their client. Call their clients.


----------



## Wannabe

I am sorry to all of you that are going through this non-payment issue. Been there doing that 

Several years ago there was a company that had the HUD Northern District, when they lost the contract they filed BK leaving 100's of contractors without pay. I remember a Train Engineer who QUIT HIS JOB ($80,000+) to do the P&P work with the Service Company promising Riches to be Made in this field. HE LOST EVERYTHING due to the BK. He was owed 6 figures. This was before all this nonsense of these "pop-up" companies everywhere. 

I was owed $14k and went to the lawyer and he called the Atty's Office for HUD and we sent the Notice of Intent to file Liens on 300+ properties. We got paid! 

For you that may be owed money...find out who the Government Agency is that is the underwriter (FHA, HUD, Fannie) and have your Lawyer contact the Atty's Office for that agency. Good Luck.


----------



## american commercial

Thanks for the advice - that is what we are doing now. I called again yesterday and was now given an email to send my situation into. [email protected]. Sent an email and didn't even get acknowledged. The Texas office is not helping us out at all, no one is.


----------



## JDRM

File liens and notify client of Buczek by attorney..


----------



## BPWY

american commercial said:


> Sent an email and didn't even get acknowledged. The Texas office is not helping us out at all, no one is.








I've seen this happen before with different companies. 
Its all pointing to one thing, that one thing their rep came on here and said they wouldn't do.


----------



## BPWY

I'm sure this person about to loose their home is not an isolated case. 

http://foreclosurepedia.org/buczek-enterpises-being-hit-from-both-coasts-now/



And where is Buczek in all of this???????? crickets................... crickets


----------



## preservationpit

We are owed 50K + -- They have been working with us to get us paid, we did receive a payment on Wednesday 
They have a clause in the ICA that IC agrees to waive any rights to file liens- check with your ICA and local state codes before filing liens so you are not in breach of contract - I know by me that this clause is unenforceable as it is against state laws--- this ONLY applies to licensed contractors, if you are not licensed your running into a whole other issue with this - speak to an attorney and bring your ICA so he can review it
They also have a confidentiality clause in the ICA that forbids any information being disclosed to third parties- this would roughly include information on the properties in inventory/ that you have worked on- check with an attorney regarding this as well before you begin to place public notices on these properties - again speak to your attorney
Also - you may want to check with an attorney regarding the filing of a lawsuit and what happens if they do file for bankruptcy- the bankruptcy usually stops the suit, there are certain circumstances that would exclude the suit from bankruptcy - but again speak to an attorney regarding this

I am not defending Buczek and I am definitely not defending the lies and dishonesty they have practiced in the last 6 months- the shear fact they thought that blaming it on a computer error for 6 months would keep the contractors at bay indefinitely was a severe error in judgment , shows that they think we , for lack of a better term , idiots. I am not defending the fraudulent way they acted in the last 6 months, effectively taking away our right to chose to work for them because they didn't disclose all the facts that would have allowed us to proceed with making proper decisions for our companies. Do I believe that they had good intentions -- yes -- do I believe they wanted to pay the contractors-- yes do I believe this got away from them-- yes ---do I beleive they are trying to pay the contractors-- yes do I believe that they are doing everything they can--- no -- why no? because they are letting this take control of their business and have made minimum attempt to get ahead of it , including the lack of response from adam/celab and now the refusal to answer phone calls/ emails - although I believe there are plenty and they are being overwhelmed, a mass email to the contractors regarding the status, the intention and maybe set up a conference call or individual calls to let contractors know the status of their company and what is being done to rectify the situation for that particular company would be a good idea right now --IE RATHER THAN HIDING BEHIND EMAIL AND AVOIDING PHONE CALLS SPEAK TO US DIRECTLY AND LET US KNOW, I am sure I can't be the only one that feels a bit of honesty would dissipate some of the situation and a small check each week to show attempts to catch up with the backpayments is better than none at all - its obvious that they cannot pay everyone at once, but a little for everyone in proportional share of what is owed each week would be better for all of us to mitigate damages individually 

In any case :

What I am saying is PRIOR to acting seek the advice of an attorney. Even though they breached their contract it DOES NOT mean you can breach yours and you are intentionally looking at a rebuttal in the form of a lawsuit to release liens (assuming the clause is legal in your state) and damages, you are looking at a countersuit for a lawsuit if filed incorrectly and if you are not licensed (I know plenty of guys who aren't) and you file a law suit you are looking at other reprecautions on a local / state level- including additional causes of action in a countersuit for failure to follow local licensing codes 

JUST BECAUSE BUCZEK BREACHED THEIR CONTRACTS DOES NOT GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO BREACH YOURS PROCEED WITH ANY ACTIONS CAUTIOUSLY AND ALWAYS SEEK THE ADVICE OF AN ATTORNEY

I am hoping this will work out and Buczeks latest information regarding their realignment plans to get back on track is legit, I believe it is, just not to what extent, but I do know they are working with me after several conversations and I expect them to contnue working with me until the debt is resolved


----------



## Bigtrucker

contact D paul Williams 
at 
foreclosurepedia.org
he will get your money


----------



## Bigtrucker

Contractors all need to stick together now and take action-we will not get our money by being silent! We are the ones who did the work, paid for materials, paid the bank's fines, paid for 3rd party inspections/repairs. We are planning on blitzing the government agencies-In person, and demanding they do something. Buczek, who I venture to guess, is not even licensed n PA, has stolen PA revenue. I am sure it is the same in other states. In any case, continuing to assign more work with no intention to pay cannot be legal.


----------



## Wannabe

Every penny tbat the contractors are owed is probably sitting in an offshore acct by now. 

I still suspect a Ponzi type scheme and will hear all about it on 60 Minutes or.... Hey someone outta contact Stu @ The Glenn Beck Show. They will investigate!


----------



## BPWY

Wannabe said:


> Every penny tbat the contractors are owed is probably sitting in an offshore acct by now.








Where ever its gone is some place you can be sure contractors aren't getting it. 

The guy that thinks they are still good people and hes going to get paid.......... good luck brother. 
You are going to need A LOT of it.
That remittance check they just sent you......I'd be careful spending the whole thing before you are sure its going to clear.


----------



## BPWY

preservationpit said:


> I am hoping this will work out and Buczeks latest information regarding their realignment plans to get back on track is legit, I believe it is, just not to what extent, but I do know they are working with me after several conversations and I expect them to contnue working with me until the debt is resolved






I hope for your sake and for a lot of other contractors you are right. 
But I firmly believe you are going to be sadly and badly mistaken.

I hope you have a contingency plan for paying your own mortgage.
Harsh knocks like this one is going to play out to be will teach many folks to not be
so trusting of the folks they are doing business with. There is not chance I'd have kept working for these clowns or any other after 2 missed payment deadlines.
By keeping on racking up the big accounts receivable it allowed them to finance a whole lot of their own selfish gains at contractor's expense.

As for the Buczek rep that came on here to put out fires....... what were they paying you to be such a low life to come on a forum such as this, 
and I'd imagine others, to fill hungry and desperate contractors ears with more lies and BS while you had to have known you were lying thru your teeth.
I hope you know that Karma has a special vengeance in store for folks that would do this.

Folks if you can't tell I have a strong dislike for low lifes like this. I've seen it happen before and hate hate hate to see it happen to hard working folks.

Buczek won a special weekend place of scorn here.
http://foreclosurepedia.org/a-quarter-of-a-million-and-climbing-buczek-enterprises-has-gone-dark/







Once again I hope I'm wrong about whats going on, but it doesn't look good.
If it turns out that I'm wrong about Buczek and their paying contractors I will apologize and delete my comments.


----------



## nomosnow

Thats an awful lot of money owed..I think "allure" is correct..lol


----------



## thanohano44

preservationpit said:


> We are owed 50K + -- They have been working with us to get us paid, we did receive a payment on Wednesday
> They have a clause in the ICA that IC agrees to waive any rights to file liens- check with your ICA and local state codes before filing liens so you are not in breach of contract - I know by me that this clause is unenforceable as it is against state laws--- this ONLY applies to licensed contractors, if you are not licensed your running into a whole other issue with this - speak to an attorney and bring your ICA so he can review it
> They also have a confidentiality clause in the ICA that forbids any information being disclosed to third parties- this would roughly include information on the properties in inventory/ that you have worked on- check with an attorney regarding this as well before you begin to place public notices on these properties - again speak to your attorney
> Also - you may want to check with an attorney regarding the filing of a lawsuit and what happens if they do file for bankruptcy- the bankruptcy usually stops the suit, there are certain circumstances that would exclude the suit from bankruptcy - but again speak to an attorney regarding this
> 
> I am not defending Buczek and I am definitely not defending the lies and dishonesty they have practiced in the last 6 months- the shear fact they thought that blaming it on a computer error for 6 months would keep the contractors at bay indefinitely was a severe error in judgment , shows that they think we , for lack of a better term , idiots. I am not defending the fraudulent way they acted in the last 6 months, effectively taking away our right to chose to work for them because they didn't disclose all the facts that would have allowed us to proceed with making proper decisions for our companies. Do I believe that they had good intentions -- yes -- do I believe they wanted to pay the contractors-- yes do I believe this got away from them-- yes ---do I beleive they are trying to pay the contractors-- yes do I believe that they are doing everything they can--- no -- why no? because they are letting this take control of their business and have made minimum attempt to get ahead of it , including the lack of response from adam/celab and now the refusal to answer phone calls/ emails - although I believe there are plenty and they are being overwhelmed, a mass email to the contractors regarding the status, the intention and maybe set up a conference call or individual calls to let contractors know the status of their company and what is being done to rectify the situation for that particular company would be a good idea right now --IE RATHER THAN HIDING BEHIND EMAIL AND AVOIDING PHONE CALLS SPEAK TO US DIRECTLY AND LET US KNOW, I am sure I can't be the only one that feels a bit of honesty would dissipate some of the situation and a small check each week to show attempts to catch up with the backpayments is better than none at all - its obvious that they cannot pay everyone at once, but a little for everyone in proportional share of what is owed each week would be better for all of us to mitigate damages individually
> 
> In any case :
> 
> What I am saying is PRIOR to acting seek the advice of an attorney. Even though they breached their contract it DOES NOT mean you can breach yours and you are intentionally looking at a rebuttal in the form of a lawsuit to release liens (assuming the clause is legal in your state) and damages, you are looking at a countersuit for a lawsuit if filed incorrectly and if you are not licensed (I know plenty of guys who aren't) and you file a law suit you are looking at other reprecautions on a local / state level- including additional causes of action in a countersuit for failure to follow local licensing codes
> 
> JUST BECAUSE BUCZEK BREACHED THEIR CONTRACTS DOES NOT GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO BREACH YOURS PROCEED WITH ANY ACTIONS CAUTIOUSLY AND ALWAYS SEEK THE ADVICE OF AN ATTORNEY
> 
> I am hoping this will work out and Buczeks latest information regarding their realignment plans to get back on track is legit, I believe it is, just not to what extent, but I do know they are working with me after several conversations and I expect them to contnue working with me until the debt is resolved



Just talk to an attorney and go from there.


----------



## Bigtrucker

*adam buczek should be in jail*

how can 1 person screw so many people and just say im bankrupt 
this is insane he will be brought to justice I will not let this go 
his wife was sticking up for him on foreclosurepedia.org
he destroys lives and business and gets off scott free
rot in hell adam your a slim


----------



## thanohano44

preservationpit said:


> We are owed 50K + -- They have been working with us to get us paid, we did receive a payment on Wednesday
> They have a clause in the ICA that IC agrees to waive any rights to file liens- check with your ICA and local state codes before filing liens so you are not in breach of contract - I know by me that this clause is unenforceable as it is against state laws--- this ONLY applies to licensed contractors, if you are not licensed your running into a whole other issue with this - speak to an attorney and bring your ICA so he can review it
> They also have a confidentiality clause in the ICA that forbids any information being disclosed to third parties- this would roughly include information on the properties in inventory/ that you have worked on- check with an attorney regarding this as well before you begin to place public notices on these properties - again speak to your attorney
> Also - you may want to check with an attorney regarding the filing of a lawsuit and what happens if they do file for bankruptcy- the bankruptcy usually stops the suit, there are certain circumstances that would exclude the suit from bankruptcy - but again speak to an attorney regarding this
> 
> I am not defending Buczek and I am definitely not defending the lies and dishonesty they have practiced in the last 6 months- the shear fact they thought that blaming it on a computer error for 6 months would keep the contractors at bay indefinitely was a severe error in judgment , shows that they think we , for lack of a better term , idiots. I am not defending the fraudulent way they acted in the last 6 months, effectively taking away our right to chose to work for them because they didn't disclose all the facts that would have allowed us to proceed with making proper decisions for our companies. Do I believe that they had good intentions -- yes -- do I believe they wanted to pay the contractors-- yes do I believe this got away from them-- yes ---do I beleive they are trying to pay the contractors-- yes do I believe that they are doing everything they can--- no -- why no? because they are letting this take control of their business and have made minimum attempt to get ahead of it , including the lack of response from adam/celab and now the refusal to answer phone calls/ emails - although I believe there are plenty and they are being overwhelmed, a mass email to the contractors regarding the status, the intention and maybe set up a conference call or individual calls to let contractors know the status of their company and what is being done to rectify the situation for that particular company would be a good idea right now --IE RATHER THAN HIDING BEHIND EMAIL AND AVOIDING PHONE CALLS SPEAK TO US DIRECTLY AND LET US KNOW, I am sure I can't be the only one that feels a bit of honesty would dissipate some of the situation and a small check each week to show attempts to catch up with the backpayments is better than none at all - its obvious that they cannot pay everyone at once, but a little for everyone in proportional share of what is owed each week would be better for all of us to mitigate damages individually
> 
> In any case :
> 
> What I am saying is PRIOR to acting seek the advice of an attorney. Even though they breached their contract it DOES NOT mean you can breach yours and you are intentionally looking at a rebuttal in the form of a lawsuit to release liens (assuming the clause is legal in your state) and damages, you are looking at a countersuit for a lawsuit if filed incorrectly and if you are not licensed (I know plenty of guys who aren't) and you file a law suit you are looking at other reprecautions on a local / state level- including additional causes of action in a countersuit for failure to follow local licensing codes
> 
> JUST BECAUSE BUCZEK BREACHED THEIR CONTRACTS DOES NOT GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO BREACH YOURS PROCEED WITH ANY ACTIONS CAUTIOUSLY AND ALWAYS SEEK THE ADVICE OF AN ATTORNEY
> 
> I am hoping this will work out and Buczeks latest information regarding their realignment plans to get back on track is legit, I believe it is, just not to what extent, but I do know they are working with me after several conversations and I expect them to contnue working with me until the debt is resolved



I believe you are buzcheck


----------



## cover2

Scary to think that just from the contractors that are privy to this website we are at about 1/4 of a million owed how many contractors that don't come to this website are out there on an island losing everything.
So glad I don't have a dog in this fight because this is just reprehensible and I believe just the tip of the iceberg. If a company that was as strong as Buczek was at one time does this, the 10,000 other order mills popping up nationwide are going to continue the madness. Time for everyone to CYA, I strongly believe this is just the beginning of a Tsunami.


----------



## BPWY

cover2 said:


> If a company that was as strong as Buczek was at one time does this, the 10,000 other order mills popping up nationwide are going to continue the madness. Time for everyone to CYA, I strongly believe this is just the beginning of a Tsunami.






I've been saying for months that the end of 2014 is not going to look any thing like the beginning.
There will be less names on the plate by the end of the year.
The high flying nats and regionals are going to come to a hard hitting reality when the volume slows down.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

PropPresPro said:


> So, Brian, what is Buczek's official spin now?





BPWY said:


> Having witnessed other companies going down the drain and their stall tactics and actions I have a real bad feeling about this company's intentions.
> I will refrain from verbalizing them just yet but lets just say that the track record is not good considering other companies I've watched.





BPWY said:


> I've seen this happen before with different companies.
> Its all pointing to one thing, that one thing their rep came on here and said they wouldn't do.





BPWY said:


> As for the Buczek rep that came on here to put out fires....... what were they paying you to be such a low life to come on a forum such as this,
> and I'd imagine others, to fill hungry and desperate contractors ears with more lies and BS while you had to have known you were lying thru your teeth.
> 
> I hope you know that Karma has a special vengeance in store for folks that would do this.


I am really sorry some of you feel this way. I joined this forum because I wanted to let you know that while we acknowledged there were payment issues, we hadn't stopped making payments. Payments were being made and to those that I said I would escalate to the accounting department, I did just that. I told you all *everything that I was told* because you deserve to know what's going on. It isn't right to have a thread with companies who needed action from us get ignored and no one else was going to come on and do this, so I stepped up and here I am.

To those of you that say I'm only here to spin it, it would have been much easier to ignore it but as I indicated multiple times in this and other threads, that is not the right thing to do. I would *never* represent a company that told me to get online and _lie, _especially using my real name. That would have been the last thing ever asked of me because I would have walked out the door.

Everything I said was happening; we were making payments, we did not shut down, we did not file for bankruptcy, we were not running a ponzi scheme or "hiding" money off shore (if that were the case we could make this entire event stop immediately), etc. A couple weeks ago it was a _light at the end of the tunnel _situation as things had been consistently improving AND changes were made to prevent it from ever happening again. However, after an email that was sent to a select number of clients was shared with additional clients and contractors that we did not send it to, it's been extremely challenging ever since.

The owners are working on coming up with an official statement regarding the next steps from here and the plans to make the network whole. That is everyone's intention and as long as I am acting as the spokesperson, you will get the same information I have. I am sorry I am not coming here with better news but as I've said, I'm not going to run from this as long as I am with the company.


----------



## allure9121

Brian is Adam paying you?
All you guys are doing is prolonging the end 
I can't believe you can come on here and try and make nice
just mind boggling Adam and Caleb did the same as madoffmadoff


----------



## ram360

I'm still waiting to hear something...Brian, you reached out a few weeks ago but I have not heard anything. I was told to email escalations. Did that on thurs and not a reply either. I'll be at the 2 month mark since my last remittance very shorty. Being in the dark with no answers and no payments in months is EXTREMELY frustrating. Bottom line when contractors are owed thousands and tens of thousands of dollars, get the run around for months, and get no official communication from the company it's just not right. You reaching out is a good thing but IMO it shouldn't be on the shoulders of you. After all this you can't expect too many nice things to be said as this is still ongoing. None of us here are looking for something for free we just want to be paid what we are owed.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

well i just called the texas office and the ny office got voice mails both vm were full


----------



## american commercial

i heard they let everyone go today and have closed their doors.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

i got about 2k couple of weeks however the still owe like 25k


----------



## ram360

Yea, definitely not taking calls. NY office rings but no pick up. TX office says to email escalations. Of course I did that on Thursday and still nothing and by the sounds todays latest news who knows.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

Closed up shop


----------



## BPWY

Buczek Enterprises said:


> Everything I said was happening; we were making payments, we did not shut down, we did not file for bankruptcy, we were not running a ponzi scheme or "hiding" money off shore (if that were the case we could make this entire event stop immediately), etc. A couple weeks ago it was a _light at the end of the tunnel _situation as things had been consistently improving AND changes were made to prevent it from ever happening again. However, after an email that was sent to a select number of clients was shared with additional clients and contractors that we did not send it to, it's been extremely challenging ever since.
> 
> The owners are working on coming up with an official statement regarding the next steps from here and the plans to make the network whole. That is everyone's intention and as long as I am acting as the spokesperson, you will get the same information I have. I am sorry I am not coming here with better news but as I've said, I'm not going to run from this as long as I am with the company.





Just pay the contractors, and it'll all go away. No need to come up with fancy official statements and more BS.
A simple "I'm sorry" and payment in full would do the job. 
Obviously if this mysterious computer glitch that prevent payments for services rendered is true then their money should be sitting some where nice and 
cozy in a bank account just waiting to go to their bank accounts. You should have their money, OR DON'T YOU?


----------



## BPWY

So Brian Drain.......... who is right and who is wrong????????????????


http://foreclosurepedia.org/buczek-enterprises-may-be-gone/


----------



## scroogemcbucks

Had all my work orders removed my cue today got emails cancelling them there toast cant leave message on phone filled up ,wth vm email is not working


----------



## Payup

*Runnin*

Seems strange the greed in this buissiness they have a good thing going and the family does something to mess screw it up. They have all these contractors that are bending over backwards but its not enough they take the money and do something stupid mayby invest in a bad idea?


----------



## ram360

scroogemcbucks said:


> Had all my work orders removed my cue today got emails cancelling them there toast cant leave message on phone filled up ,wth vm email is not working


You were still completing work for them up until today?


----------



## PropPresPro

ram360 said:


> You were still completing work for them up until today?


 


:bangin:


----------



## allure9121

Lol I hope u r joking ram


----------



## BPWY

PropPresPro said:


> :bangin:






If he aint joking you gotta simply say "there is no helping some folks". 
If they aint willing to help themselves there is nothing any body can do.


----------



## JDRM

There are people on Linkedin still tring to get work from them, as of a few hrs ago..........:hang:


----------



## scroogemcbucks

Well since their phones go to vm and email comes back as undeliverable and orders were removed from cues ,i don't look good for buczek


----------



## scroogemcbucks

I was up until last sat last payment was like 2k


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

allure9121 said:


> Brian is Adam paying you?
> All you guys are doing is prolonging the end
> I can't believe you can come on here and try and make nice
> just mind boggling Adam and Caleb did the same as madoffmadoff


Trying to make nice? Marc, you know *nothing *about customer service and I won't waste my time trying to educate you on it.

You have some nerve trying to criticize me after you submitted blatantly fraudulent work to us for work you *never performed* and then tried to get paid on it. We paid you *out of pocket* and was never reimbursed from our client (and this was YEARS ago). YOU are *NOT* in a position like the other vendors on here who truly do deserve to get paid for the work that they did for us.

Good luck to you. Based on your private messages to me where you're laughing that everyone is losing their job, you need all the luck you can get.

By the way, I will not speak to you or respond to you further after today. Based on the document that you signed with Adam, you're not supposed to be communicating with us either. All future communication will come through an attorney (and this is to YOU specifically, NOT any other vendors on this forum whom I am actually trying to assist).


----------



## scroogemcbucks

What ;email are they talking, what clients were sent emails ,who sent them ,what did the emails say ,i think we have a right to know


----------



## Payup

*Owners*

Should gather at there personal residence starting with Dad in New York make them acountable


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

ram360 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear something...Brian, you reached out a few weeks ago but I have not heard anything. I was told to email escalations. Did that on thurs and not a reply either. I'll be at the 2 month mark since my last remittance very shorty. Being in the dark with no answers and no payments in months is EXTREMELY frustrating. Bottom line when contractors are owed thousands and tens of thousands of dollars, get the run around for months, and get no official communication from the company it's just not right. You reaching out is a good thing but IMO it shouldn't be on the shoulders of you. After all this you can't expect too many nice things to be said as this is still ongoing. None of us here are looking for something for free we just want to be paid what we are owed.


Ram360 - I apologize that I hadn't gotten back to you yet. You have my word that I will follow up on 03/25 and make sure you get an answer.



scroogemcbucks said:


> well i just called the texas office and the ny office got voice mails both vm were full





american commercial said:


> i heard they let everyone go today and have closed their doors.


Unfortunately, this is correct. Buczek Enterprises has stopped accepting and assigning new work orders. The focus is now on making sure the vendor network receives their payments. The owners of the company are working multiple angles to make sure this happens to the best of their ability.



BPWY said:


> Just pay the contractors, and it'll all go away. No need to come up with fancy official statements and more BS.
> A simple "I'm sorry" and payment in full would do the job.
> Obviously if this mysterious computer glitch that prevent payments for services rendered is true then their money should be sitting some where nice and cozy in a bank account just waiting to go to their bank accounts. You should have their money, OR DON'T YOU?


Valid statement, I absolutely agree with you. As previously indicated, the computer glitch was fixed months ago (no computer problem takes 5+ months to fix) but that issue compounded with extremely slow payments (or NO payments in a lot of cases where we still ended up remitting payment) and an incredible amount of bid cutting (one of our clients actually has a "bid cut" team, Buczek has no such team) from clients made the situation incredibly difficult.



Payup said:


> Seems strange the greed in this buissiness they have a good thing going and the family does something to mess screw it up. They have all these contractors that are bending over backwards but its not enough they take the money and do something stupid mayby invest in a bad idea?


I promise you, no one in the company has ignored what the vendors have done for Buczek. As of last Monday, we had a plan for realignment and to continue operations. After emails that were meant for a select client base were shared outside of the intended audience, it became immediately impossible to proceed with that plan because of the volume of vendor and client calls we were receiving. If had the effect of panicking the staff and bringing our turn times to a grinding halt. Due to that, we were forced to immediately cease operations and instead turn the focus on how Buczek can make sure the vendor network gets paid from the outstanding accounts receivable balances that we have.

At the end of the day, this was not the outcome we wanted. Not only did a long time family business collapse but when it's all said and done 90+ people no longer have a job and there is a portion of the network that is owed money. I don't see any positives in that (despite private messages from Allure9121 who thinks this situation is hilarious and has no regard for any contractors other than himself). There are companies in this industry that deserve to fail; Buczek should not have been one of those companies.

To those of you that criticize me for being on here and say I'm just trying to spin things to Buczek's advantage, well, I'm sorry to hear that. Nothing I say will change your opinion but I will say that this is not the outcome anyone wanted. If Buczek is forced in to bankruptcy, it's going to be worse. With the plan that Buczek is moving forward with now, there is a good chance for the network to be repaid. I wish there was a mountain of cash sitting somewhere that could be used to end this; if that were the case, none of us would be spending our time on this and instead we'd all be working. My goal in coming here wasn't to make anyone feel sorry for Buczek, quite the opposite. *It was to ensure that none of you were being ignored.* I didn't feel like hiding was the best way to approach the situation even though that's the approach that most of our competitors take. I took (and continue to take) a lot of heat because I had the desire to step in to the fire and address you all but it was the right thing to do and despite what is said, Buczek always tried to do the right thing. We could have just done what some of the other companies do which is change their name and continue on with business as usual but again, it's not the right thing to do.

Adam Buczek is in the process of making phone calls to affected vendors to let them know the situation and what the plan is going forward. From me personally, I am sincerely sorry. I know that doesn't help when you have crews who need to get paid or when you're behind on bills but I promise you that no one at Buczek operated with any intentions of this happening. My time with Buczek is ending within the next two weeks but until that point, I will continue to tell you all that I can. When it is time for my departure, I'll do whatever I can to make sure you all have a contact at Buczek as needed.

I will provide more updates as I have them but please feel free to send me a private message if you need too.


----------



## allure9121

*Lmao*

Freedom of speech Brian 
As far as what they tell you they have an excuse for not paying there contractors.There was never fraudulent activities by me at all,that was Adams excuse for not paying a 8 k bill. Just like you coming on here claiming there were computer problems that's why the current contractors are not getting paid. The only problem now is social media has exploded and exposed the thieves at buczek. Your credibility has not too been good ignoring everyone you promised to get back to and buzceks has definitely been exposed. I guarantee you will be out of a job soon and buczek getting work orders for only one state to run his illegal company or he goes bankrupt and opens under another name like his sister Amanda. 
Do you see any other companies hiring clowns like you to smooth things over on theses sites. The only way out of the this mess is Adam stands up like a man and tells his former contractors sorry but bee are going bankrupt. 
Hey good luck with your future mine has been Great.


----------



## BPWY

Alright now, Allure and Buczek...............

Thats enough. Take your differences to PM, no need for airing out he said/he said dirty laundry.
Future posts on the subject will be deleted. 

Thank you.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

I'm no longer participating in this thread. If any of you need assistance, please private message me.


----------



## BPWY

Buczek Enterprises said:


> I'm no longer participating in this thread. If any of you need assistance, please private message me.







That wasn't my intention, except for the specific topic I mentioned.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

Well im still waiting my call from adam


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

BPWY said:


> That wasn't my intention, except for the specific topic I mentioned.


No problem, totally understand. I will continue to monitor and jump in on a limited basis.



scroogemcbucks said:


> Well im still waiting my call from adam


Hello - I sent you a couple of PM's but I haven't received a response. If you can send me your company name via PM I will have Adam reach out very quickly.


----------



## PropPresPro

Brian - 

I have never worked for Buczek but I do want to thank you for what you are seemingly doing for all the affected contractors here. 

It is very "out of character" for a company in this industry the size of Buczek to have ANY employees that care for the vendors on the level that you seem to.

Having said that, I am not convinced that those above you in the Buczek food chain are as sincere as you, too much evidence to the contrary right now.

But to you, sir, I say thank you for what you are appearing to do here!:thumbsup:


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

PropPresPro said:


> Brian -
> 
> I have never worked for Buczek but I do want to thank you for what you are seemingly doing for all the affected contractors here.
> 
> It is very "out of character" for a company in this industry the size of Buczek to have ANY employees that care for the vendors on the level that you seem to.
> 
> Having said that, I am not convinced that those above you in the Buczek food chain are as sincere as you, too much evidence to the contrary right now.
> 
> But to you, sir, I say thank you for what you are appearing to do here!:thumbsup:


Thank you for this note. I can honestly say I wish I could do more because for those that are owed money words are just words. Definitely making sure that anyone on here that needs something has their information sent over to the owners of the company.

Certainly appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Buczek Enterprises

scroogemcbucks said:


> Well im still waiting my call from adam


Thank you for sending me your information via PM, I have received it and responded.


----------



## Trigger6790

Has anyone physically talked to Adam, Was wondering what he said, Was suppose to contact vendors, Any luck with money?. Still waiting on my 14,000. Let us know what you hear.


----------



## ram360

PropPresPro said:


> Brian -
> 
> I have never worked for Buczek but I do want to thank you for what you are seemingly doing for all the affected contractors here.
> 
> It is very "out of character" for a company in this industry the size of Buczek to have ANY employees that care for the vendors on the level that you seem to.
> 
> Having said that, I am not convinced that those above you in the Buczek food chain are as sincere as you, too much evidence to the contrary right now.
> 
> But to you, sir, I say thank you for what you are appearing to do here!:thumbsup:


To stay here and take the beatings from a group of angry contractors and continue to help takes a lot. I personally do appreciate what you have done to reach out as well. It has been the most info I have received in months. That being said, I do feel at this point Adam and others involved will stick in there and begin to get this resolved.


----------



## thanohano44

ram360 said:


> To stay here and take the beatings from a group of angry contractors and continue to help takes a lot. I personally do appreciate what you have done to reach out as well. It has been the most info I have received in months. That being said, I do feel at this point Adam and others involved will stick in there and begin to get this resolved.



I think Adam is full of it and is stringing vendors along until they're ready to file and be protected by the BK stay.


----------



## BPWY

ram360 said:


> To stay here and take the beatings from a group of angry contractors and continue to help takes a lot. I personally do appreciate what you have done to reach out as well. It has been the most info I have received in months. That being said, I do feel at this point Adam and others involved will stick in there and begin to get this resolved.






I gotta hand it to Brian just like I said I would in an earlier post. 
He seems to be a man of integrity and trying to help. 
I was one of those that put a lot of heat on him and yet hes been steady to keep helping the contractors.

My opinions of Adam the owner are not yet positive. 
If the vendors are made whole at the end of the day I will hand it to him as well that he did not act like so many other companies have. 
The verdict is still out.


----------



## Bigtrucker

if you have been effected by buczek ent. please pm me


----------



## Wannabe

Bigtrucker said:


> if you have been effected by buczek ent. please pm me


AND what can you do? 

Drive your Big Truck threw their door


----------



## Bigtrucker

well I guess your right prob cant do anything maybe I and everyone else go sit in the corner and start crying 
as we wimper we cry out please adam please help us or just do nothing 


well let me tell you what im gonna do im gonna come down on there asses like a mother ffffer
have already consulted and hired top philly fed lawyer
keep watching the news people from buczek will be facing charges lol
just from the emails there company sent me they admitted fraud busted 
im not a wanna be im am a bee lol 
sometimes people screw with the wrong people like this clown
also helps when you have ALOT of family members in high places dude 
altisource is a public trading commodities everyday with stocks at 37 a share 
111 million ffffing profit that's profit 

I will tell you something 
I will drive my big truck right to adam buczek home with a writ of execution in my hand 
oh by the way I texted adam yesterday asking him what color outfits he would like on the cheer leaders at his sentenance hearing 

that's what Im doing with 25 other companys


----------



## honyocktrapper

Ya, LPS $40.00 a wint. Get a plumber to do it for $40.00 :furious:. The reality of it is we are what they call the "bottom feeders". We are here to use and beat up - emotionally and financially. How I would love to see one of their fat lard asses out in the field, not missing a single photo, dealing with the cops and freakish neighbors. I would like to see them run a business of the ****ty pricing they pay and then do it in bulk so they can "make it up" :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:. All we have ever asked is pay us fair so we can make a living and enjoy life. We all know we are not going to get rich doing this ****, but come on, really!


----------



## thanohano44

Bigtrucker said:


> well I guess your right prob cant do anything maybe I and everyone else go sit in the corner and start crying
> as we wimper we cry out please adam please help us or just do nothing
> 
> 
> well let me tell you what im gonna do im gonna come down on there asses like a mother ffffer
> have already consulted and hired top philly fed lawyer
> keep watching the news people from buczek will be facing charges lol
> just from the emails there company sent me they admitted fraud busted
> im not a wanna be im am a bee lol
> sometimes people screw with the wrong people like this clown
> also helps when you have ALOT of family members in high places dude
> altisource is a public trading commodities everyday with stocks at 37 a share
> 111 million ffffing profit that's profit
> 
> I will tell you something
> I will drive my big truck right to adam buczek home with a writ of execution in my hand
> oh by the way I texted adam yesterday asking him what color outfits he would like on the cheer leaders at his sentenance hearing
> 
> that's what Im doing with 25 other companys





Good luck to you. Hopefully your PHilly lawyer has power in NY.


----------



## Buzzardsbay

If you drive the Big Truck through the door, let me know if you see my $16,800 laying around.


----------



## Bigtrucker

over 550 hits on this buczek post since sunday morning
hhhhmmmm wonder how many of them were the feds 
its looking like a repeat of 2008 when the fbi stormed their office 
see article at foreclosurepedia.org
bank fraud wow some people never learn


----------



## BPWY

At times I have to question how much journalist freedom is taken while writing these articles but at the same time any body that has dealt with 
Ocwen/Altisource already knows they are a bunch of seemingly incompetent and very unpleasant folks to work with.

http://foreclosurepedia.org/contractor-to-begin-liens-today-against-buczek-enterprises/

If your loan was "serviced" by them you probably also know well what they are like.
During my time of trying to work CFKs for them etc I heard some absolutely awful stories about how they dealt with their customers.


----------



## YourMaineHandyman

*AltiSource*

I have working for NAPA for the last 4 years. They have pretty good for us. We cover most of central and Northern Maine. We trip charge the heck out of them @56./mile.(I wish I could get better mileage. I was thinking of skipping the middle man and trying out AltiSource. Anyone have some insight to this company. Do they pay?, Do they pay every 30, 15, 45, days. etc...?


----------



## thanohano44

YourMaineHandyman said:


> I have working for NAPA for the last 4 years. They have pretty good for us. We cover most of central and Northern Maine. We trip charge the heck out of them @56./mile.(I wish I could get better mileage. I was thinking of skipping the middle man and trying out AltiSource. Anyone have some insight to this company. Do they pay?, Do they pay every 30, 15, 45, days. etc...?



Altisource pays net 7.


----------



## Jovashut

So, what companies do you think will receive all of the work that buczek was getting? Be carefull contractors that have already lost out on this deal as many fly-by-nights will try to get you to fill the shoes......don't fall into the same trap and do homework on whom you will now work for..:glare:


----------



## BRADSConst

thanohano44 said:


> Altisource pays net 7.


That's interesting. They pay net 7 on P&P but net 30 on rehabs? WTF is up with that??


----------



## Trigger6790

*NY*

Anyone hear of Homestead field services out off Cicero NY, Hear there going after Buczek's work load.


----------



## JDRM

Some say Buczeks clients didnt pay them, and that is why they are in the situation they are in. Not sure how true it is but I personally am staying away from all parties involved.


----------



## thanohano44

BRADSConst said:


> That's interesting. They pay net 7 on P&P but net 30 on rehabs? WTF is up with that??



You need to talk to NHA.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

*Buczek enterprises email*

To our Vendor Network:



Buczek Enterprises has always worked very hard to ensure a steady stream of profitable work for its vendor network. Over the last couple of years, this has been a challenge that has become increasingly difficult to accomplish and we must inform you of some sad news in Buczek history.

Throughout the last couple of weeks, some of you have contacted us regarding information you have heard or read that concerned you. It is this letter's intent to explain our current operations, what we are working on going forward, what to expect and how to contact us.



Current Operations



Buczek Enterprises is no longer, except in pre-approved limited circumstances, assigning work to Independent Contractors. We have notified some clients that we are no longer able to perform services for them and we have significantly reduced our coverage area with remaining clients. Our staff was also affected and we are operating with a very small team working on receiving money that is owed to Buczek Enterprises so payments can continue to be made to our vendor network.



What This Means for Your Company?



You will not receive work from Buczek Enterprises until otherwise noted. We sincerely apologize for this and truly looked forward to a long partnership but at this time we are unable to provide additional work.


Future Operations



Buczek Enterprises will continue to work in a very limited area and continue to repay the vendor network as quickly as possible. At this time, bankruptcy is not an option we want to proceed with. That is viewed as a worst case scenario because companies are typically paid pennies on the dollar, if any, and that is not what we want to see happen for those that have worked so hard for us.



What Should Your Company Expect From Here?



As remittances continue to be sent out, we will continue to contact you as we do today. If we have other information to share or contact your company about, we will reach out to you directly. At any time, your company is free to contact us at the email address below.



Due to threatening phone calls and text messages that some of our staff and principals have received, we are unwilling to speak by phone regarding this situation anymore. Please send all future communications to the email account below. If a phone call is necessary, it can be scheduled. We understand for some companies that this situation can be very difficult but while we are working our way through the situation we ask you to please not make any threats of harassment or violence to Buczek Enterprises, its principals or its staff. Future threats via any source will be directed as we have already to local law enforcement however we would much rather work in a civil manner to resolve this dire situation. Threats of harassment and violence will only force the company to seek protection including the protection of a bankruptcy court.



Thank you for your hard work, relationship with our company, and continued patience in this process.



For any further inquiries, please contact: [email protected]


----------



## BPWY

Basically you are screwed. If you do nothing you are screwed. And if you attempt in any way to collect we'll view that as harassment and you are screwed.


Lets face it, they accepted payments and didn't pay the contractors. In any other world besides P&P that would be called fraud.


----------



## PropPresPro

BPWY said:


> Basically you are screwed. If you do nothing you are screwed. And if you attempt in any way to collect we'll view that as harassment and you are screwed.
> 
> 
> Lets face it, they accepted payments and didn't pay the contractors. In any other word besides P&P that would be called fraud.


 
Still no admission of any responsability whatsoever in this mess from Adam or his business. 
Evidently it's all either his stupid clients' fault or his stupid vendors' fault!


----------



## Bigtrucker

*buczek ponziprise*

we can win 
and will win 
altisource stock opened at 125.50 closed at 122.08 
nice volume too 152,514 nice 
stock holders are bringing in the dough nice but what if 

I have heard that a contractor has done over 3,000 work orders on their homes 
with quite afew shady repairs done on some homes that they have already *sold*
like mold cover ups yea lets just paint over it hhhhmmmm just wondering if they happened to mention that on sellers disclosure that is the law 
thinking what it is gonna be
the new home owners buying a house that was covered up and that contractor has the work order numbers for said jobs with pics and all 
can see these new home owners being pretty upset 
rumor has it that contractor will be contacting like 25 home owners with his professional certified mold inspection license and doing free inspections 
hey like old times working with buczek free
im really worried about my altisource stocks 
not just contractors suing for fraud 
now its home owners who were defrauded holy molly the plot thickens
professional mold remediations can be over 30,000 bucz


----------



## Flyingjon69

*Asap, muncie*

Same thing going on in muncie with Asap, no pay, no answers, now they stopped paying regular attorney, only paying bankruptcy attorney. Over 20 contractors screwed hard, 3 states, close to $100,000 owed.at least there is one less order mill out there for now.bet they will be a brand new order mill in muncie, once they get the bankruptcy cleared up.


----------



## BPWY

Bigtrucker said:


> we can win
> and will win
> altisource stock opened at 125.50 closed at 122.08
> nice volume too 152,514 nice
> stock holders are bringing in the dough nice but what if
> 
> I have heard that a contractor has done over 3,000 work orders on their homes
> with quite afew shady repairs done on some homes that they have already *sold*
> like mold cover ups yea lets just paint over it hhhhmmmm just wondering if they happened to mention that on sellers disclosure that is the law
> thinking what it is gonna be
> the new home owners buying a house that was covered up and that contractor has the work order numbers for said jobs with pics and all
> can see these new home owners being pretty upset
> rumor has it that contractor will be contacting like 25 home owners with his professional certified mold inspection license and doing free inspections
> hey like old times working with buczek free
> im really worried about my altisource stocks
> not just contractors suing for fraud
> now its home owners who were defrauded holy molly the plot thickens
> professional mold remediations can be over 30,000 bucz






This hypothetical contractor is opening a HUGE can of worms. 
Altisource is well heeled enough to have better lawyers than he can ever afford. 
And more of them. They'll tear him to shreds in court over the fact that he did shady work in the first place. 
Never mind what the work order said. The contracts read that all applicable laws and regulations are to be followed.

Good luck but I don't see him winning.


----------



## Bigtrucker

extremely HUGE
can just imagine the law suits 
no wonder my wife has had flu like conditions since buying this house 
AND THIS IS BECAUSE ALITOUCE COVERED UP A MOLD PROBLEM
yea don't care how good their lawyers are 
it wont change above or below
as for the contractor pa is not regulated for mold it is not illegal to paint a moldy wall
but it is illegal to sell a home that has mold and not disclose this FACT
 19.​​​​*hAzArDoUS SUBStANceS AND eNvIroNmeNtAl ISSUeS*​*
* (A)​​​​*mold and Indoor Air quality (other than radon)*​*
* 1. Are you aware of any tests for mold, fungi, or indoor air quality in the property?​ 2. other than general household cleaning, have you taken any efforts to control or remediate​ mold or mold-like substances in the property?​* Note to Buyer:​*_​​​​Individuals may be affected differently, or not at all, by mold contamination.​
If mold contamination or indoor air quality is a concern, buyers are encouraged to engage the​ services of a qualified professional to do testing. Information on this issue is available from the​ United States Environmental Protection Agency and may be obtained by contacting IAQ INFO,​ P.O. Box 37133, Washington, D.C. 20013-7133, 1-800-438-4318.
_ line 19 sellers disclosure
altisouce fills the disclosure form as the SELLER

sorta like a car dealer turning back the odometer but way more liability


----------



## Cleanupman

There are District Attorney's in NY that will be filling Changes against Buzcek...
Also if you're owed...you need to act quickly and lien
zlien.com

Everything you're hearing from this camp and Berghorst is lip service to buy time or formal bankruptcy filings...

PS: I have not read all 20 pages of comments so if this has been said....


----------



## allure9121

When I was ripping into the puppet Brian remember him the guy that tried to come on here and bulls XT everyone saying Adam is working to make things right. Well he was prolonging the inevitable for all. I said it before and I will say it again they are scum that belong I in a 10 X10 cell to think 
about what they did. There blaming this one that one all they need to do Iis look in the mirror and guess what blame that person looking back at you.


----------



## Bigtrucker

*buczek ponziprise*

altisource will soon be getting 1st law suit from a home buyer a
home/asset they owned had a mold cover up 
I met with devastated owners yesterday they have my work orders and what we reported pics of before cover up and after pics damn 
I performed a free mold inspection 
findings are not good 
they have my card 
have your lawyer call me ILL TELL THEM EVERYTHING
cant wait til I get shredded by altisource lawyers 
yup they covered up mold yes they did 
why cause they didn't care about ripping home owners off
they do it to their own contractors
1 swab and 3 air samples sent out to lab 
eye ball estimate 33,000 just for mold remediation

law suit above brought to you from the buczek Ponzi schemes LLC

im off to a fine upper darby home today this one is really bad 

this law suit will also be brought to you from buczek Ponzi schemes LLC

I will do free mold inspection for anybody who has bought a home from altisource free of charge including lab work 
in Lehigh, Bucks, Montgomery, Carbon, Northampton, Delaware, Chester, Monroe and Philadephia counties
details at foreclosurepedia.org

thank you preservationtalk.com for this forum this is America we don't take crap from the rich and wont be bullied 
Justice will be brought 
altisource should just do the right thing and pay ALL the contractors THEY let get RIPPED OFF


----------



## RichR

Bigtrucker,

I read the article over on Foreclosurepedia and subsequently over on LinkedIn and 2 sentences bothered me.

1) "We did the initial service on a home and reported mold and on 8 other visits. During one visit, 10 walls were painted" 

2) "We pointed out the rotted sill plates and affected studs from prior photos documenting the mold before and the repair work we performed to cover it up under orders from Buczek Enterprises"

Am I correct in assuming that your company painted over the Mold at this property in question?


----------



## BPWY

RichR said:


> Bigtrucker,
> 
> I read the article over on Foreclosurepedia and subsequently over on LinkedIn and 2 sentences bothered me.
> 
> 1) "We did the initial service on a home and reported mold and on 8 other visits. During one visit, 10 walls were painted"
> 
> 2) "We pointed out the rotted sill plates and affected studs from prior photos documenting the mold before and the repair work we performed to cover it up under orders from Buczek Enterprises"
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that your company painted over the Mold at this property in question?






Admitting to this in multiple places will not get that contractor off the hook when the bank and courts decide to come after him.

"Just following directions" has never got any of the Nazi murderers out of trouble either.

I believe that opening up about this in an attempt to stick it to Buczek and the bank will backfire and put the contractor in far more financial problems
than they are now from not getting paid. This is opening him up to massive liability.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Admitting to this in multiple places will not get that contractor off the hook when the bank and courts decide to come after him.
> 
> "Just following directions" has never got any of the Nazi murderers out of trouble either.
> 
> I believe that opening up about this in an attempt to stick it to Buczek and the bank will backfire and put the contractor in far more financial problems
> than they are now from not getting paid. This is opening him up to massive liability.



I'm betting he FOUND 10 walls where painted but maybe not...........


----------



## Gypsos

BPWY said:


> Admitting to this in multiple places will not get that contractor off the hook when the bank and courts decide to come after him.
> 
> "Just following directions" has never got any of the Nazi murderers out of trouble either.
> 
> I believe that opening up about this in an attempt to stick it to Buczek and the bank will backfire and put the contractor in far more financial problems
> than they are now from not getting paid. This is opening him up to massive liability.


So he will then have to file Bankruptcy just like the rest of them. While it may prove to be a Pyrrhic victory for the contractor, it may also get some much needed media attention. And if a politician decides he/she can use this as a tool to get votes then it will definitely get all sorts of attention.


----------



## RichR

Gypsos said:


> So he will then have to file Bankruptcy just like the rest of them. While it may prove to be a Pyrrhic victory for the contractor, it may also get some much needed media attention. And if a politician decides he/she can use this as a tool to get votes then it will definitely get all sorts of attention.


Or it could be just swept under the rug and accomplish nothing while another Contractor gets crushed by the industry. While his efforts are notable he has stuck his neck out onto the chopping block all alone. This would have been much more effective had it been organized with more players, as there is safety in numbers and their voice is louder. At the end of the day nobody has your back in this industry and all he does could be for nothing.


----------



## honyocktrapper

BPWY said:


> This hypothetical contractor is opening a HUGE can of worms.
> Altisource is well heeled enough to have better lawyers than he can ever afford.
> And more of them. They'll tear him to shreds in court over the fact that he did shady work in the first place.
> Never mind what the work order said. The contracts read that all applicable laws and regulations are to be followed.
> 
> Good luck but I don't see him winning.


 
I agree. They'll hang you. Your the last man on the job, it will be your fault. They know what they're doing!!!!!


----------



## Bigtrucker

2 more free inspections performed yesterday
findings very bad a waiting lab reports

on Thursday meeting home owner and his lawyer at his home 
they want me to sign a waiver to have them film inspection 
sure no problem 
apparently someone in family is suffering health problems 
well I don't know about that im just a mold expert if you have a mold problem I can help with that part


----------



## Bigtrucker

Disregard all big trucker posts
An employee playing games
Thank you all who have voiced support
America rules


----------



## Prather Guy

Is the employee still an employee


----------



## Wannabe

Bigtrucker said:


> Disregard all big trucker posts
> An employee playing games
> Thank you all who have voiced support
> America rules


I already had.


----------



## Bigtrucker

RichR said:


> Or it could be just swept under the rug and accomplish nothing while another Contractor gets crushed by the industry. While his efforts are notable he has stuck his neck out onto the chopping block all alone. This would have been much more effective had it been organized with more players, as there is safety in numbers and their voice is louder. At the end of the day nobody has your back in this industry and all he does could be for nothing.


 
if we all stick together we have a lot of power 
if no one spoke up about buczek they would still be ripping people off today
we have some places to go for help 
this forum can warn other contractors
the new property baggage web site 
we all make reports on the homes
that namfs org does not have labors back 
buczek is still a member 
we report on homes having asbestos 
they cant even make a note on the work orders warning contractors 
see how they care 
if they know they have to report (osha) they are not allowed to do what they want 
unless we fight and stick together we will get no where 
does anyone else think its time to react
well were not paying for grass cut we didn't get a pic of the chimney cap 
stop the madness
foreclosuepedia.org has our backs 
speak up 
above is what made our country great


----------



## Payup

*Pray for change*

Doubt I will ever see a dime of the 7000 owed me I just hope these people attacking the families who work so hard for so little get punished and this industry turns around.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

*one more week*

looking at this mess buczek is right now and adam saying hes been threatened him or his family nobody should done that if it did happen so no more phone calls (if he did call anybody )now i get another email saying they went to the bank and everything should be resolved by next week
please see below 

Good Evening.


If we could ask for another week of patience it would be greatly appreciated. We met with our bank yesterday to continue to create a plan of action and will continue to work on the monies owed to our network. We care about our contractors and do not want to hide from the situation but in doing so; we need to be strategic and professional at all times. Please work with us and follow up daily if needed. 


We are working on this and cannot stress our sincerest apologies to you, your employees and all of your families.


----------



## Bigtrucker

*saftey and health*

a married couple who does the monthlys for us 
she performs the janitorial while he cuts the grass
she is pregnant due any day now
last September we got an order for a new home in Allentown jan and grass
she did the janitorial the basement pics were all cloudy with dust after sweeping can see all the particles in pics 
we have the company who did the int and 2 other visits 
we have copies of there damage reports 
ON ALL THREE 
they reported asbestos and lead paint 
now we have an innocent woman who is pregnant breathing in a regulated substance THAT CAUSES CANCER
and lead paint could cause birth defects 
we double checked or work order issued to us from im guessing wells fargo the recorded owner of home post sale home
why didn't they warn us of this on their work order sent to us 
how were we to know this 
wells fargo knew I have copies of the other contractors reports 
well today they told me they went to a lawyer and they are sueing
I said who and they said the owner of home wells fargo
ive been to this house also and I reported the same 
so this woman cleaned the lead painted window sills and swept a basement that has falling asbestos with out warning 
their lawyer told them were not going after your employer crap runs up hill 
in law suits 
they said he was talking about osha and labor laws 
THEY ARE NOT ABOVE THE LAW

contractors are put into un safe conditions everyday with out any warning after other contractors report things wrong 
like broken steps, weak or broken floors covered by carpet,asbestos ,mold,lead paint, falling ceilings ,electricial issues WITH THE POWER ON
rodents ECT..................

on another note
grass cut not being paid twig on sidewalk are you kidding me 
stop the madness


----------



## Bigtrucker

*Contractors protecting each other*

Contractors protecting contractors
And other innocent people


----------



## Buzzardsbay

scroogemcbucks said:


> looking at this mess buczek is right now and adam saying hes been threatened him or his family nobody should done that if it did happen so no more phone calls (if he did call anybody )now i get another email saying they went to the bank and everything should be resolved by next week
> please see below
> 
> Good Evening.
> 
> 
> If we could ask for another week of patience it would be greatly appreciated. We met with our bank yesterday to continue to create a plan of action and will continue to work on the monies owed to our network. We care about our contractors and do not want to hide from the situation but in doing so; we need to be strategic and professional at all times. Please work with us and follow up daily if needed.
> 
> 
> We are working on this and cannot stress our sincerest apologies to you, your employees and all of your families.






Hey! I thought I was the only one to get that private Email


----------



## PropPresPro

scroogemcbucks said:


> . . .We are working on this and cannot stress *our sincerest apologies* to you, your employees and all of your families.


 
I wonder what Adam is apologizing for. . .

. . .stealing the money, or getting caught. . .:whistling2:


----------



## Wannabe

Stupid lawyer or Stupid Employer!

Wait...YOU are the employer and YOU put this lady into a potential hazardous condition and the "next in line" employer is responsible. Oh wait...at this time their are no damages so no lawyer will take the case unless the lady is paying hourly fees at $200-300/hr. I would sue YOU and then have OSHA come after YOU for unsafe work conditions. Guess you wont be around long eh...?


----------



## Jovashut

*Ya same here*



Bigtrucker said:


> a married couple who does the monthlys for us
> she performs the janitorial while he cuts the grass
> she is pregnant due any day now
> last September we got an order for a new home in Allentown jan and grass
> she did the janitorial the basement pics were all cloudy with dust after sweeping can see all the particles in pics
> we have the company who did the int and 2 other visits
> we have copies of there damage reports
> ON ALL THREE
> they reported asbestos and lead paint
> now we have an innocent woman who is pregnant breathing in a regulated substance THAT CAUSES CANCER
> and lead paint could cause birth defects
> we double checked or work order issued to us from im guessing wells fargo the recorded owner of home post sale home
> why didn't they warn us of this on their work order sent to us
> how were we to know this
> wells fargo knew I have copies of the other contractors reports
> well today they told me they went to a lawyer and they are sueing
> I said who and they said the owner of home wells fargo
> ive been to this house also and I reported the same
> so this woman cleaned the lead painted window sills and swept a basement that has falling asbestos with out warning
> their lawyer told them were not going after your employer crap runs up hill
> in law suits
> they said he was talking about osha and labor laws
> THEY ARE NOT ABOVE THE LAW
> 
> contractors are put into un safe conditions everyday with out any warning after other contractors report things wrong
> like broken steps, weak or broken floors covered by carpet,asbestos ,mold,lead paint, falling ceilings ,electricial issues WITH THE POWER ON
> rodents ECT..................
> 
> on another note
> grass cut not being paid twig on sidewalk are you kidding me
> stop the madness


I was sent to a house to do a wint this winter and had to fumble over/thru some thrash bags to get to a bath room, once in the bath room I am bending over to shut the toilet valve off and noticed blue rubber gloves w/human remains on them. Ya get this the owner died between the bedroom and bath and was not found for several weeks. The Contractor that did the initial services stated they had to call Hazmat team to clean-up the mess. They left all the clothing, carpet, human excrement ect... in the trash bags and had to bid to remove. The Client never once told me about this issue till after I completed the wint. Then they said Oh BTW don't touch or mess w/the trash bags leading into the bathroom as there is BIO-HAZARD that must be contained properly. They Knew if they told us first we would never have went to do this job...........Makes me sick..


----------



## PropPresPro

Wannabe said:


> Stupid lawyer or Stupid Employer!
> 
> Wait...YOU are the employer and YOU put this lady into a potential hazardous condition and the "next in line" employer is responsible. Oh wait...at this time their are no damages so no lawyer will take the case unless the lady is paying hourly fees at $200-300/hr. I would sue YOU and then have OSHA come after YOU for unsafe work conditions. Guess you wont be around long eh...?


 
Wannabe, don't you remember? We were told to disregard all Bigtrucker's posts as the incoherent jibberish of a disgruntled ex-employee (or something like that).


----------



## Bigtrucker

*Kind of propaganda they play in n.Korea*



Wannabe said:


> Stupid lawyer or Stupid Employer!
> 
> Wait...YOU are the employer and YOU put this lady into a potential hazardous condition and the "next in line" employer is responsible. Oh wait...at this time their are no damages so no lawyer will take the case unless the lady is paying hourly fees at $200-300/hr. I would sue YOU and then have OSHA come after YOU for unsafe work conditions. Guess you wont be around long eh...?


This is the kind of crap they pull
In North Korea 
Spread fear shut those slaves up
Maybe you would make a great North Korean citizen 
No fear I'm not breaking hundreds of federal,state and city laws
So you agree with sending your family member 
Sorry my friend and your a contractor
I'm not breaking any laws
How dare those banks send 
Maids untrained into Extremely hazard situations
Ill tell you what if you walk into a house and fall thru the carpeted floor
Because you weren't warned I still have your back pal
Does Wells Fargo , Bank of America ,pnc
Ext........ 
This American won't put up with all this
Say nothing nothing changed
And wake up lawyers go after the money and will do it for free
Soon you"ll see commercials on tv
Have you or your family been in a bank house and was possibly expoused
To toxic mold,lead paint or cancer causing asbestos 
Maybe your ok will putting people in harms way
I'm not 
Proud American 
Fight for what's right


----------



## RServant

Bigtrucker said:


> This is the kind of crap they pull
> In North Korea
> Spread fear shut those slaves up
> Maybe you would make a great North Korean citizen
> No fear I'm not breaking hundreds of federal,state and city laws
> So you agree with sending your family member
> Sorry my friend and your a contractor
> I'm not breaking any laws
> How dare those banks send
> Maids untrained into Extremely hazard situations
> Ill tell you what if you walk into a house and fall thru the carpeted floor
> Because you weren't warned I still have your back pal
> Does Wells Fargo , Bank of America ,pnc
> Ext........
> This American won't put up with all this
> Say nothing nothing changed
> And wake up lawyers go after the money and will do it for free
> Soon you"ll see commercials on tv
> Have you or your family been in a bank house and was possibly expoused
> To toxic mold,lead paint or cancer causing asbestos
> Maybe your ok will putting people in harms way
> I'm not
> Proud American
> Fight for what's right


I've seen about enough out of this character.

Unless I misinterpreted what you were saying about sending the lady in, and you having the reports BEFOREHAND, you're the one who should be ashamed and be taken to task if god forbid she or her unborn child becomes ill. But instead you want to blame Wells Fargo or whatever for telling you to jump off a bridge.

Youre trying to come off all caring and considerate about this stuff, but the only reason you're even bringing this crap up about mold reports and whatever else to begin with is because you got stiffed on the work you did. Had you been paid in full, you wouldn't even be talking about health risks on here. So get off the high horse. 

Is it company policy that neither you or your "employees" are allowed to use periods at the end of sentences?


----------



## dac1204

RServant said:


> I've seen about enough out of this character.
> 
> Unless I misinterpreted what you were saying about sending the lady in, and you having the reports BEFOREHAND, you're the one who should be ashamed and be taken to task if god forbid she or her unborn child becomes ill. But instead you want to blame Wells Fargo or whatever for telling you to jump off a bridge.
> 
> Youre trying to come off all caring and considerate about this stuff, but the only reason you're even bringing this crap up about mold reports and whatever else to begin with is because you got stiffed on the work you did. Had you been paid in full, you wouldn't even be talking about health risks on here. So get off the high horse.
> 
> Is it company policy that neither you or your "employees" are allowed to use periods at the end of sentences?


 
Thank you

I normally do not respond to people like this because it is kind of hard to read.

If you (bigtrucker) knew that all of this was in the house then why did you not warn the lady? Are these people employees' or subs' of yours? 
If they are employees' then you are responisble for giving them proper safety equipment and training. If they are subs' then that is on them.

We as contractors or subs all make choices in life and our business. If we choose not to wear proper equipment them that is on us not the person giving us work. I do stuff everyday that I shouldn't do but you know what I have to eat and most of the time I do not have help. I lift stuff that is too heavy, spray cleaners in enclosed areas, mow with out hearing protection, etc. I would never think of suing myself or a bank though because I do not like being laughed at.

Are you drunk?


----------



## BPWY

*Buczek Enterprises Gone And We Mean GONE!*

http://foreclosurepedia.org/buczek-enterprises-gone-and-we-mean-gone/


----------



## Bigtrucker

*more North Korea propaganda*



RServant said:


> I've seen about enough out of this character.
> 
> Unless I misinterpreted what you were saying about sending the lady in, and you having the reports BEFOREHAND, you're the one who should be ashamed and be taken to task if god forbid she or her unborn child becomes ill. But instead you want to blame Wells Fargo or whatever for telling you to jump off a bridge.
> 
> makes a lot of sense I should be taken to task
> you are absolutely right. if im sending subs into unsafe homes and I don't even warn them of the risks when I know of them
> 
> it would show I don't have a care in the world about the safety of those I send in TOTALLY AGREE and I would be heartless and ruthless and just looking at the bottom line my profit
> 
> 
> 
> any decent human being should be outraged
> that wells fargo sent out a janitorial order when they knew of the conditions of this home falling asbestos and it should NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN
> to some they think its ok to look the other way sssshhhhh don't say anything


----------



## Bigtrucker

*glad I dont work for him*



dac1204 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I normally do not respond to people like this because it is kind of hard to read.
> 
> If you (bigtrucker) knew that all of this was in the house then why did you not warn the lady? Are these people employees' or subs' of yours?
> If they are employees' then you are responisble for giving them proper safety equipment and training. If they are subs' then that is on them.
> 
> We as contractors or subs all make choices in life and our business. If we choose not to wear proper equipment them that is on us not the person giving us work. I do stuff everyday that I shouldn't do but you know what I have to eat and most of the time I do not have help. I lift stuff that is too heavy, spray cleaners in enclosed areas, mow with out hearing protection, etc. I would never think of suing myself or a bank though because I do not like being laughed at.
> 
> Are you drunk?


 this is the kind of company the banks love 
his own words 
HE DOES STUFF EVERYDAY THAT HE SHOULDN'T
has no problem risking his helpers safety I would assume
I wouldn't even think like that drunk

I do the best I can protecting my subs and employees
example
roof crew on site addressing roof leak 
we call from site and tell them roof is snow covered with ice underneath snow
client : push snow off roof and call back with bid
company : NO im not sending my crew up are you crazy
client : so your refusing to address
company : YES not sending them up
client :ill make a note you might get a charge back and be responsible
above is not only unethical its not legal 
they continue to use tactics of fear on US contractors
THEY DO NOT CARE ABOUT CONTRACTORS SAFTEY
and all of us contractors know this
only 2 ways to make change 
contractors STICKING TOGETHER or through the courts 

please email your horror stories to foreclosurepedia.org

contractors protecting contractors

ive been doing this for over 10 years 
its getting worse


----------



## scroogemcbucks

To our Vendor Network:


Buczek Enterprises is close to finalizing negotiations to ensure all contractors, creditors and clients' needs are addressed. This plan continues to evolve daily with our continued focus on getting our contractors paid and we appreciate everyone's willingness and patience to work with us. Through this process, we'll be reaching out to contractors individually going forward over the next few weeks on what type of actions are necessary to protect all parties involved. Some clients are attempting to settle past due amounts, others are working on a process to ensure payments are made to our contractors and others continue to stay on the course of slower than normal payment cycles with adjusted amounts that require additional leg work. Due to the variety of clients and scenarios that need to be ironed out, we expect phone calls to start to occur over the next couple of weeks as payment information to Buczek Enterprises has been established. 

Again, thank you for your hard work, relationship with our company, and continued patience in this process.



For any further inquiries, please contact: [email protected]


----------



## scroogemcbucks

*buczek enterprizes email*

To our Vendor Network:


Buczek Enterprises is close to finalizing negotiations to ensure all contractors, creditors and clients' needs are addressed. This plan continues to evolve daily with our continued focus on getting our contractors paid and we appreciate everyone's willingness and patience to work with us. Through this process, we'll be reaching out to contractors individually going forward over the next few weeks on what type of actions are necessary to protect all parties involved. Some clients are attempting to settle past due amounts, others are working on a process to ensure payments are made to our contractors and others continue to stay on the course of slower than normal payment cycles with adjusted amounts that require additional leg work. Due to the variety of clients and scenarios that need to be ironed out, we expect phone calls to start to occur over the next couple of weeks as payment information to Buczek Enterprises has been established. 

Again, thank you for your hard work, relationship with our company, and continued patience in this process.



For any further inquiries, please contact: [email protected]


----------



## hudcontractor.usa

they owe us $1700.00 , and recently vanished into thin air it would seem. Although I was shocked to see an email from them earlier this week stating among other things , that they were working to get their contractors paid. I will believe it only when they show me the money !


----------



## scroogemcbucks

they owed us 6,455.00 recently received 2100.00 so im not that bad off however im still owed 4355


----------



## scroogemcbucks

*more bull**** from buczek*

more delaying tactics by buczek trying to delay the lien process from their contactors they stole rightfully owed money ,remember houses cant be sold until liens are cleared


----------



## Gauthier

*We're owed 9500.00*

We're owed 9500.00 .sure hope they pay us . were in danger of loosing our home.behind on all of our bills.


----------



## Payup

*same here*

Ya 7000 here and why cant they atleast pay a little are they only paying the people that have filed liens or have lawyers?If this continues I wont have a house either its hard to get some new work going expecting spring to be busy then getting shorted your money for the last several months.Now im being contacted by all these lowballers 20 dollars to cut up to an acre 24 inches in height wow can it get worse. True Assets anyone heard of them. They say you make money on bids.


----------



## cover2

Payup said:


> Ya 7000 here and why cant they atleast pay a little are they only paying the people that have filed liens or have lawyers?If this continues I wont have a house either its hard to get some new work going expecting spring to be busy then getting shorted your money for the last several months.Now im being contacted by all these lowballers 20 dollars to cut up to an acre 24 inches in height wow can it get worse. True Assets anyone heard of them. They say you make money on bids.


 The search tab is your best friend on here.


----------



## GTX63

Payup said:


> True Assets anyone heard of them. They say you make money on bids.


You don't have to be King Midas but you should make money on everything you touch.

We had some clients in the past we stopped working/bidding for because for every 20 bids we submitted they would approve 0.


----------



## thanohano44

Payup said:


> Ya 7000 here and why cant they atleast pay a little are they only paying the people that have filed liens or have lawyers?If this continues I wont have a house either its hard to get some new work going expecting spring to be busy then getting shorted your money for the last several months.Now im being contacted by all these lowballers 20 dollars to cut up to an acre 24 inches in height wow can it get worse. True Assets anyone heard of them. They say you make money on bids.



You'll make it up on volume sport. Give it a shot.


----------



## Trigger6790

Has anyone actually talked to anyone there, other than the mass email. They owe me 14000. Haven't seen anything in bout 8 weeks. Have anyone received any money since they shut down. Went by office and it,s locked up tighter than a bulls nuts.


----------



## Gypsos

Please tell me you guys have filed liens and contacted attorneys. If not, I expect you will never be paid.


----------



## Payup

*office*

Was that the Texas office or New York?Wonder if Caleb is still working the Texas office.


----------



## Bigtrucker

buczek does not have a license to operate in pa

https://www.corporations.state.pa.us/corp/soskb/Corp.asp?2974036

also includes LLC
*Out of State Corporations* 
Corporations formed in other states must apply to the Corporation Bureau for a Certificate of Authority to do business in Pennsylvania. 








*Department of State
*Corporation Bureau
Commonwealth Avenue & North Street
308 North Office Building
Harrisburg, PA 17120
(717) 787-1057 
http://www.dos.state.pa.us/dos/site/default.asp​To access the Certificate of Authority application online, click here.








There will be a $250 filing fee for the Certificate of Authority.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

Bigtrucker said:


> buczek does not have a license to operate in pa
> 
> https://www.corporations.state.pa.us/corp/soskb/Corp.asp?2974036
> 
> also includes LLC
> *Out of State Corporations*
> Corporations formed in other states must apply to the Corporation Bureau for a Certificate of Authority to do business in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Department of State
> *Corporation Bureau
> Commonwealth Avenue & North Street
> 308 North Office Building
> Harrisburg, PA 17120
> (717) 787-1057
> http://www.dos.state.pa.us/dos/site/default.asp​To access the Certificate of Authority application online, click here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a $250 filing fee for the Certificate of Authority.



They dont but you do.They find all kinds of cracks to get into.


----------



## Bigtrucker

*Buczek had 2 hourly employees working Philly*



UnitedFieldInspections said:


> They dont but you do.They find all kinds of cracks to get into.


Buczek had 2 hourly employees 
Working Philly 
Total disregard of the law
That's not a crack according to 
L & I. 
It's a pretty big deal
WATCH
Hurst vs buczek


----------



## Bigtrucker

FinCEN. Financial Crimes Enforcement network
United States Department of the Treasury


Section 352: Anti-Money Laundering

Requires financial institutions to establish anti-money laundering programs, which at a MINIMUM must include: the development of internal policies and controls; designation
of compliance officer; an on going employee training program; and an independent audit function to test programs


----------



## Wannabe

OH PLEASE!

Federal Banking laws Sec 152 only applies to financial institutions that trade in hemp.


----------



## scroogemcbucks

they dont need to be formed in all states they service ,if that was the case nobody would even own any national business cause the fees would be outrageouse


----------



## scroogemcbucks

i got 2k last week


----------



## A Estates

*buczek payments*

you want to get paid put a lien on all your properties you have done work on. That will get the banks attention fast.


----------



## MBG

you posted that you received money from Buczek ent. on 4/21 . have you received anything from them since


----------



## Bigtrucker

*Please help strength in numbers*

Congressman Michael Fitzpatrick 8th District Pennsylvania
Committee: Financial Services
Subcommittees : Oversight and Investigations Vise Chairman
215-579-8109

official prepared complaint made on 4-24-14
over 200 documents , emails and Pennsylvainia case studies 
calling for a full investigation of Buczek enterprize, NAMFS and Altisource

any pa contractor that has a complaint please contact congressman Michael Fitzpatrick 8th district ask for Kelly ( eastern pa ) we have over 4000 signatures and its growing 
if out of his district please make complaint to Kathleen G. Kane Pa.attounry General ( pa seal ) Protecting Pennsylvania
717-787-3391

We cant do it alone ( will die trying tho ) please make the complaint
contractors in other states please make complaint to your states attourny generals office


----------



## adan82

*how to*



A Estates said:


> you want to get paid put a lien on all your properties you have done work on. That will get the banks attention fast.


 
how can i put liens on the properties...do i need a lawyer??? please help here


----------



## A Estates

adan82 said:


> how can i put liens on the properties...do i need a lawyer??? please help here


 
File at your local court house or in the county courts where you did the work, it is fairly straight forward, you can do it pro se (no need for a lawyer) and as we all say google is your friend, do a search and good luck.


----------



## A Estates

Another simple way to go and get your money (eventually) is to go and file small claims against each property and name the bank that holds the note, have all your work orders and photos to show your work and completed work NO LAWYER FROM THE BANK WILL SHOW UP IN COURT so you just file, get a hearing date, show up, state your case, show just cause to your claim-your evidence, you will win and make sure you get a default judgment against the property and bank, once you send A DEMAND LETTER TO BANK WITH COURT JUDGMENT stating you want remedy, if they do no respond you basically stopped all work going forward on that property and cause a big headache for the bank, Lien is much easier to file when you have a judgment, do not listen to anyone that says you cannot place a lien because you signed a contract with buczek, Judges would throw that out, you did work you get paid. I hope this helps.


----------



## ram360

Anybody here have any luck? Almost a month since last announcement. I have yet to be contacted in any way and have still not a seen dime since February. Emails have not been answered either. Curious if anyone has been successful in filing leins as well. From my understanding it's $300 ea to file? Looks like that is going to add up quickly given the number of propertys unless I'm missing something here.


----------



## cover2

ram360 said:


> Anybody here have any luck? Almost a month since last announcement. I have yet to be contacted in any way and have still not a seen dime since February. Emails have not been answered either. Curious if anyone has been successful in filing leins as well. From my understanding it's $300 ea to file? Looks like that is going to add up quickly given the number of propertys unless I'm missing something here.


Dude if you haven't yet filed a lien you may be $$it out of luck. For your sake I hope you didn't extend these thieves a massive amount of credit. If they owe you thousands and even if it did cost 300 (which I don't believe it cost that much in any state) it would behoove you to pay it to get your money. You will get your money and costs back. I'm guessing you put too many eggs in your basket with them and now can't afford to file liens. Good luck to you.


----------



## expressreo

Anyone have any updates on this ?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

I am also wondering What happened with these scumbags.


----------



## Gypsos

They filed bankruptcy and bailed. If they owe you money go buy some lube and grab your ankles.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

Gypsos said:


> They filed bankruptcy and bailed. If they owe you money go buy some lube and grab your ankles.


LMFAO!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## expressreo

They did not file yet.


----------



## Payup

They say they are still negotiating to get the money from the clients and are hoping for resolution soon?Could only hope at this point.


----------



## expressreo

Gotta go directly to the clients. Carrington, m&m and altisource


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

If i got screwed for thousands of dollars i would drive my van threw there office,Liend galore .Just saying


----------



## enriquegill012

I saw their post looking for help too, someone should put up a link to these to threads about non payment issues, boy that would bust their bubble right quick like.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

enriquegill012 said:


> I saw their post looking for help too, someone should put up a link to these to threads about non payment issues, boy that would bust their bubble right quick like.



No it doesn't actually it gets them all kinds of Newbie's begging for work. The Newbie is immune to advice because he thinks he's smarter than everyone who has gone before him. He can make low pricing work because he doesn't have high overhead and he thinks everyone else is an idiot. The truth is he is hurting everyone including himself and as he grows and gains experience he figures that out.


----------



## MBG

Where was their post looking for contractors ?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MBG said:


> Where was their post looking for contractors ?



If that's sarcasm you "one funny guy" if not then well that..... That's just sad.


----------



## GTX63




----------



## MBG

Not looking to join, looking for information. Did they ever file bankruptcy? Where are they located now? Where are they advertising, what area ?


----------



## Craigslist Hack

MBG said:


> Not looking to join, looking for information. Did they ever file bankruptcy? Where are they located now? Where are they advertising, what area ?


If they were smart they let the company do dark and waited for ALL of the creditors to come forward before filing BK. If it was an LLC without a personal guarantee it wouldn't really matter anyway. 

Chasing old money gets in the way of making new.


----------



## Bigtrucker

MBG said:


> Not looking to join, looking for information. Did they ever file bankruptcy? Where are they located now? Where are they advertising, what area ?


No they did not file bankruptcy.
Adam is still in hiding.


----------



## JoeInPI

Doesn't Adam know he can file bankruptcy online? He doesn't have to risk bodily harm by risking public exposure by going to the closest US bankruptcy court. Ha ha!


----------

